# Ukraine: LVIV - the city of lion



## Romashka01

People and Urban Life 
( _Prospect Svobody, June 9th_ )















































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Lviv Opera and Ballet Theatre 
_(Solomiya Krushelnytska Lviv State Academic Opera and Ballet Theatre)_


The Lviv Opera House was built in 1900 in the Neo-Renaissance style, designed by architect Z. Gorgolewski. The façade forms are very complicated and diverse: columns, balustrades, and niches filled with allegorical sculptures. Statues of eight muses rise above the main cornice of the façade, and above them stands the grand ten-figure composition of The Joys and Miseries of Life. The fronton above is completed with a sculptural triad of the winged bronze figures of the genii of Drama, Comedy and Tragedy, and in the centre stands Glory with a gold palm branch in her hand. These sculptures were created by the hands of the outstanding Lviv artists Popiel, Baroncz and Viytovych.






































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Statue of the King Danylo 

This 10-meter monument was created in 2001 to commemorate the 800th birthday of Lviv’s founder. 

The first Ukrainian king Danylo Halytsky was one of two sons of the great Roman Mstyslavych,the ruler of Halych-Volhynia 










​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Less-known areas immediately outside the center ( _part of Melnyka Str., Konovaltsya Str. _)



























































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Friday 14 June 









































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Thursday, 20 June 
+28°C























































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

^^ business lunch= € 4.17 
live beer = € 1.39 
dessert + coffee = € 2.78 


















​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

"Vernissage" largest open-air handcrafts markets and a top spot for souvenir shopping in Lviv ( Teatralna Str.)









​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

:hmm:


----------



## Romashka01

Galytskyy district | outside of the city centre 


*Part 1.*

_Residential area: Str. Hvardiiska, Str. Parkova_













































​


----------



## Romashka01

Galytskyy district | outside of the city centre 


*Part 2.*

_Residential area: Str. Hvardiiska, Str. Parkova_





















































​


----------



## Romashka01

Galytskyy district | outside of the city centre 


*Part 3.*

_Residential area: Str. Hvardiiska, Str. Parkova_









































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Galytskyy district | outside of the city centre 


*Part 4.*

_ Stryiska Str. and Stryiskyi Park _




































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Galytskyy district | outside of the city centre 


*Part 5.*

_ Stryiska Str. and Stryiskyi Park _
























































​


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates from Lviv


thank you, Christos 










































​


----------



## Romashka01

The monument to hero of the Polish 1794 rebellion and commanders of the Kościuszko Uprising *Jan Kiliński* 
(was erected on June 18, 1895)




































































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

St. George Cathedral (1744-1770) 
St. George Cathedral in the Baroque style. Its interior impresses by elegant ornaments in rococo style. At the basements there are sarcophagi of prominent figures of the Ukrainian Catholic Church (the 'Uniats'). 





































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv Central Railway Station


















































​


----------



## Romashka01

Southern outskirts of the city


Str. Volodymyra Velykoho


























​


----------



## Romashka01

Southern outskirts of the city














































​


----------



## Romashka01

More places outside center 





































































​


----------



## Romashka01

More places outside center 





















​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

>>>


----------



## Romashka01

Sofiivka
_(part 1)_



*Sofiivka* neighborhood is located on the border of Halytskyi and Sykhivskyi administrative districts of the city. 
Sofiivka surrounded by three parks - Snopkivskyi, Stryiskyi and Park "Iron Water" 



































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Sofiivka
_(part 2)_



































































Church of St.Sophia (1760-1765)









​


----------



## Romashka01

Sofiivka
_(part 3)_











Statue of Ivan Trush, famous Ukrainian artist of late 19th and first half of the 20th.





















































































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

A residential building near Snopkivskyi Park 




























​


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice new photos from Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks again, Christos)


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Oleg84

Excellent photos / чудові світлини Romashka01


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, very nice photos by Romanska


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Oleg, Christos, thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page -->


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

*A monument to Mykhailo Hrushevsky*
_Mykhailo Hrushevskyi (1886 - 1934) - the Lviv University professor, scientist, statesman and politician, the first president of the Ukrainian National Council, the head of the Ukrainian scientific institutions and editions. _





















Prince Roman Street









































The Bernadine Cathedral 








​


----------



## Romashka01

Church of the Presentation














The Gunpowder Tower


















​


----------



## Romashka01

Part of Lychakiv neighbourhood



St. Ursula Church _(Zelena str.)_









































The Baroque Church of St. Anthony built in 1718





































































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you


----------



## Romashka01

Holosko and Zamarstyniv (neighbourhoods in the northern part of city)



















​


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv city centre 










​


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv city centre 











​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

*Viacheslav Chornovol Avenue* - main street of neighbourhood *Holosko* 









​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page -->>


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## musicmix96

it seems very clean and neat


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thanks for the comments





musicmix96 said:


> it seems very clean and neat




According to results of sociological survey in 2011, presented by “City institute” of Lviv city council, half of Lviv residents consider city clean (51%), and 15% - dirty. image >> http://www.city-institute.org/en/Socio/Trash_eng.jpg

In my opinion for last two years situation improved regarding city cleaning. Lviv is not so neat, but clean.


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

*The Roman Catholic church of St. Mary Magdalene* 
(1609-1612, 1758, 1890) was built for the Dominican Order. 























*The Church of St. John the Baptist *
is one of the oldest in Lviv.
It comes from XIII century. 
In 1886 the church was rebuilt in pseudo-Romanesque style












The Ossolineum Institute included a library and a museum.
It was founded by J. Ossolinski on the base of the former nunnery (1851).
Nowadays the building houses the *Library of the National Academy of Sciences of Ukraine*.










​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Music-Light Fountain "Ivasik-Telesyk" recreating the atmosphere of the famous fairy tale.
​


----------



## Romashka01

Novyi Svit 
_(part 1)_

*Novyi Svit * neighborhood is located in Frankivsky administrative district of the city.
























































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Novyi Svit 
_(part 2)_
























































​


----------



## Romashka01

Novyi Svit 
_(part 3)_























































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## skymantle

wonderful shots, vivid and varied.

Lviv seems to exude a central europeran flavour. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

thank you, Skymantle


----------



## Romashka01

*Ukrainian National Forestry University*
(consists of six educational blocks, library, five hostels, stadium and other infrastructure surrounded by dendrarium)
































​


----------



## Romashka01

*Legend's House *
(Dim Legend) 






















​


----------



## Romashka01

*«Arena Lviv»* 


































*King Cross Leopolis* 
shopping mall on Stryis'ka street (total area of 116 546 m²) 












Part of *Holosko* neighborhood























































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

*Part of Snopkiv / Filypivka districts* 

































































​


----------



## Romashka01

*Filypivka* 










































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

* The Sts. Peter and Paul Church of the Jesuit Order* 
is a religious Baroque monument dating back to 1610-1630 and one of the largest churches in Lviv











































​


----------



## Romashka01

* Northern side of Rynok Square *













































The building at Rynok Sq., 4 is a unique architectural monument of the 16th century, so- called *“Black House”*.






















​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you, Benonie! 

































​


----------



## Romashka01

Park *"Shevchenkivs'kyi Hai"* is 3 km from Lviv's center and close to Vysokyi Zamok Park.














































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## tomeeek07

Very nice shots of Lviv! I really like it! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks Tomek! 
















































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

Lychakiv Cemetery






“Lychakiv Cemetery” — is among the oldest necropolises in Europe with many funeral monuments that are works of art. It was officially opened in 1786 and is older than the famous Père Lachaise Cemetery in Paris. The oldest tombstone in the cemetery dates back to 1675. The Lychakiv Cemetery is also famous for some 23 beautifully adorned chapels and shrines, which belonged to wealthy Lviv families. The cemetery has been classified as a historic and cultural museum and heritage preserve.
Today the museum covers an area of approximately 40 hectares, and more than 300,000 people are buried at Lychakiv Cemetery.


























































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## ryuk13

Very nice photos, Lviv is very beautiful city. Keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks




*R*emember summer days ...





















































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## karlvan

lovely photos of a charming city....I particularly like your detailed shots.


----------



## Romashka01

Karlvan, Christos thanks a lot 


























































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## marlonbasman

awesome city.....I'm quite impressed with those neo-classical buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks for the updates ...of course are very nice too


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks again 











































^^ Lviv Polytechnic Library. 
Latin inscription on the façade, that translated means "Here the dead live and the mute speak"

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

The *Armenian Cathedral* is one of the oldest churches in Lviv.






















































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For once again, very nice new photos


----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakivsky district,*
February, 15 




































































































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

*February, 24*


































































​


----------



## Romashka01

*
February, 24*
+7




































































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## UrbanMyth

Great images! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks a lot 





















​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## yabbes

Very beautiful. Archetypically Central European architecture <3


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks
BTW Lviv is located 170km from the geographical center of Europe


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Warm spring days 





















































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## DWest

charming...i always love this kind of architecture.
is this the second city after Kiev?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Lviv - the seventh-largest city in Ukraine

Top 10
1. Kyiv 
2. Kharkiv 
3. Odessa 
4. Dnipropetrovsk 
5. Donetsk 
6. Zaporizhia 
*7. Lviv * 
8. Kryvyi Rih 
9. Mykolaiv 
10. Mariupol


----------



## Romashka01

Some places close to city center 
(March, 30)



































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

more spring time in Lviv 




































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## karlvan

this is one beautiful city and country and I wish for a lasting peace.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful city, great showcase.

Can you please tell me what this building is and why there's Greek inscription? I know that Greek merchants settled in the city in the past but this is perhaps a religious institution? :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Karlvan and Skymantle thanks a lot for your comments!




> Can you please tell me what this building is and why there's Greek inscription?


is the door of building of the Stauropegion Institute printing press founded by the Lviv Dormition Brotherhood in 1586. Arsenii of Elasson, rector of the Lviv Dormition Brotherhood School, together with his students, compiled a Greek-Slavonic grammar known as _Adelphotes_. 

*Lviv Dormition Brotherhood* is the oldest and one of the leading Ukrainian brotherhoods founded in the 15th century by local Orthodox merchants and tradesmen.


----------



## Romashka01

Dormition Cathedral’s ensemble, 
constructed in the late 16th and early 17th centuries for the Lviv Dormition Brotherhood, consists of three medieval buildings in Renaissance style with the traditional elements of Ukrainian architecture: the church, the bell tower, known as Kornyakt’s Tower, and the Chapel of Three Prelates.

The church was erected on the site of a church that had burned down in 1571. On the east-west axis it is divided into three parts and three stories, as is the basic type of Ukrainian wooden churches.

The Chapel of the Three Baptists was built later, has a rectangular floor plan with three domes topped with lanterns, portal decorated with a grapevine relief. The chapel is attributed to the builder Petro Krasovsky.

A belfry (Kornyakt’s Tower) was erected in 1572–1578 by architect Pietro Barbone and financed by Konstiantyn Korniakt. Damaged in a siege in 1695, the tower was restored by Piotr Beber and acquired a fourth story with a baroque helmet and a tall lantern surrounded by four pyramids. 


































































​


----------



## alexander2000

quite a charming city and I love the architecture.


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks guys! 











































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

The interior of the Latin Cathedral 
(the Archcathedral Basilica of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary, 1481)

















































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

Picture on the facade of Lviv Brewery








































​


----------



## Romashka01

Easter rabbits 



















​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Klausenburg

:applause: :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Some places close to city center:


----------



## Bidelson

Magnificently...: Аплодисменты:


----------



## Geborgenheit

Beautiful spring pictures. I like.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you


----------



## importedfromserbia

My favorite city. Other cities have skyscrapers, Lviv doesn't, but it has something that skyscrapers don't have or will ever have.))))
Hello to my family fellows in Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01

Time for fresh pics 



































































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

^^ street with six names 

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Lviv


----------



## charliewong90

nice city....I can see a chunk of charms in those old buildings and I simply love the character of the place and its people.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks 


























































​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

In a cold and rainy spring day 
(April 19th / max 8°C)







































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Dormition Church in the sunset light*




































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

So peaceful and beautiful!


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely city for sure and nice shots as well.


----------



## Romashka01

*Frankivskyi District *
(west to the city center)
_p.1_



















































































​


----------



## Romashka01

_p.2_












































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

> gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So peaceful and beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> lovely city for sure and nice shots as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you all for the positive comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos, nice cities too.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you, MilbertDavid


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## karlvan

wonderful place and nice photos as well.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely photos; lovely city.....


Really very beautiful and relaxed.


----------



## Romashka01

Karlvan and OpenlyJane thanks a lot!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Magnificent city. One of the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks Christos!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Urban Legend

Very nice looking city.
And the women.... Godddd!


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv looks lovely. 

Very hot summers/ very cold winters?


----------



## Romashka01

Urban Legend said:


> Very nice looking city.
> And the women.... Godddd!


Thank you for the comment 



openlyJane said:


> Lviv looks lovely.
> 
> Very hot summers/ very cold winters?


Thanks, Jane. Last winter was mild for me (average +2°C -8°C) In the first weeks of this summer, averages temperatures between 22°C and 26°C ... Yesterday was the first hottest day in this year: 31°C :siren:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wooow! Gorgeous city, beautiful people and stunning pics!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you for the nice comment, I appreciate it.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots, beautiful city and good looking people....


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thanks a lot, MilbertDavid


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful gardens and everything!


----------



## openlyJane

Really; a very charming, lively, friendly-looking city.


----------



## paul62

I`ve just spent quite a bit of time looking through this thread. Nice city and some vibrant street scenes. Great stuff.


----------



## falp6

A really interesting city, Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A superb collection.


----------



## paul62

Excellent summer shots.


----------



## danmartin1985

great outdoor scenes on the streets and in the parks.


----------



## Romashka01

thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## Leongname

wow! so delicious: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/318/19912791812_cd516df7f5_b.jpg
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/347/19732328040_0bc1a2b37b_b.jpg :eat:


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

Trams too. Nice.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thanks a lot,Paul


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Just lovely! Thanks for sharing Romashka.


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Just lovely! Thanks for sharing Romashka.


Except for the ugly Freddy Kruger mask....


Lviv looks lovely!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> Just lovely! Thanks for sharing Romashka.


You're welcome! Thanks for the viewing 



openlyJane said:


> Except for the ugly Freddy Kruger mask....
> Lviv looks lovely!


Thanks,Jane!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


Thank you,Christos!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

I love the picture with the elderly man in the brown suit. People in Lviv seem warm and very hospitable.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you for the nice comment, Jane!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

We can clearly see a good atmosphere in the city and happy people everywhere! Very nice city and great pics!!!


----------



## openlyJane

The dog looks like the queen or the president.....


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> We can clearly see a good atmosphere in the city and happy people everywhere! Very nice city and great pics!!!


Thank you very much for your lovely comment... I try to take photos that reflect the surprising and positive side of Lviv.



openlyJane said:


> The dog looks like the queen or the president.....


:lol: Thanks for the cute comment



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


thanks a lot, Christos!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful building with the vaulted arcades.....what is it?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Italian Courtyard in the Korniakt House. ... One of the greatest monuments of civil Renaissance architecture of the 16th century in Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## SignalHillHiker

So beautiful. I love how fit and stylish the people in the background almost always are in Slavic cities. Whether it's rich ones like Warsaw or poorer ones like Sarajevo, everyone always looks great. And the above is no exception. Missus pushing the stroller in her red heels is adorable.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you for your comment, much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01

*24th August, *Independence Day of Ukraine. 
People wearing vyshyvankas, traditional Ukrainian embroidered shirts. 





































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Love the feet..... and the spider's web.


----------



## paul62

Some good artistic shots.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely first image.


----------



## Oplot-M

Kingofthehill said:


> Lviv looks great! Lviv is pretty much the Ukrainian-speaking heartland, right? As I understand it, the Eastern/SE parts of the country, as well as much of Kiev, are predominately Russian-speaking. It is kind of sad that the Ukrainian language is more or less off-limits much of its own, namesake country.


You're wrong.



> The language structure of Kyiv city, according to the All-Ukrainian Population Census ‘2001 data, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *92.3%* of the *population of the Kyiv city*, according population census ‘1989 data their percentage was 88.4% .The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 7.2% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_mkyiv/





> The part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *67.5%* of the *population of Ukraine*, this is by 2.8 percentage points more than in 1989. The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 29.6% of the population. Comparatively with the data of previous census this index has decreased by 3.2 percentage points.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/results/general/language/


----------



## DWest

first, the city is very nice, the people are good looking and I love the laid back atmosphere.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you all for the comments and likes, much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update! The city looks so green!


----------



## paul62

Good candids.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv; well done :cheers:


----------



## Delirium

Fabulous thread Romashka. I've had mixed emotions in the past with regards to Eastern-Central Europe, but threads like these are very insightful and incredibly valuable in showing a very positive side, and improving the image of this part of world. Hopefully one day in the not too distant future, Lviv will become more accessible for those in the EU to visit, and vice versa!


----------



## diddyD

A lot of enjoyable pics - and lively too.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you to everyone for the comments and likes! I'm very much appreciate all your kind words 



















































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

The city and the pictures are both really beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic red roof.... & you cannot escape the beards - wherever you go in the world, it seems......


----------



## apinamies

Lviv is nice. Best city in Ukraine when it comes to beautiful buildings. Doesn't look depressed Soviet style place at all.


----------



## paul62

Some very interesting and colourful looking characters. Those hipsters are getting everywhere.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thanks everyone for all the nice comments and 'likes'


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Love the image of little boy on scooter/with hat - a bit surprised/afraid by the dog.


----------



## Romashka01

Many thanks for the comment,Jane!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics. Everything in Lviv is charming!


----------



## shik2005

Nice street scenes.


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks a lot! Your comments - as always - is much appreciated


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

Excellent street pictures. Love seeing the activity.


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv should also be called 'City of Flowers'.


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful city with beautiful architecture.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks guys for all the nice comments


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Leongname

breathtaking views of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Just wonderful! The pics and the city.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you all for the positive comments, very appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Some trees are still green (photos from October,18)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Such an inviting, lovely, friendly & youthful looking city.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update! A nice looking couple and funny wooden car.


----------



## Gratteciel

A Mexican consulate in Lviv? Very interesting! Thank you for showing it Roman.


----------



## shik2005

Spectacular pics, Roman! Great city.


----------



## paul62

Great updates.


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> A Mexican consulate in Lviv? Very interesting! Thank you for showing it Roman.


yeah, I was surprised 

Thank you everybody for your comments and 'likes'


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## testdrive

What an attractive place. Hardy folks that so many are willing to eat outside even though it looks like it was pretty cold.


----------



## Romashka01

^^
12ºC (53.6ºF) isn't so cold  thank you for the comment


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Very smart family - first image.....


----------



## mdjg

gratteciel said:


> A Mexican consulate in Lviv? Very interesting! Thank you for showing it Roman.


Perfecto.... una razón mas para volver!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images of Lviv.


----------



## diddyD

This has some cool street scene pics.


----------



## Romashka01

openlyJane said:


> Very smart family - first image.....


I like smart people.. Thank you Jane.



mdjg said:


> Perfecto.... una razón mas para volver!


return to Mexico or return to Lviv? 



Leongname said:


> beautiful images of Lviv.


many thanks!



diddyD said:


> This has some cool street scene pics.


thank you Diddy!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

I like the bird boxes and the romantic horse drawn carriage....


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

Captivating shots. Good stuff Romashka.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks guys for the kind comments and likes


----------



## Romashka01

Loving these warm November days...


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Love the balconies in the first set. Delightful.


----------



## Karaborsa

Romashka, your a very talented photographer also a very nice city didnt expected such a beauty!


----------



## testdrive

What a gorgeous city. The secret is now out, expect a lot of visitors from the States.


----------



## musicmix96

great shots like always!


----------



## Romashka01

OpenlyJane
Karaborsa
testdrive
musicmix96

Thank you guys for all nice comments! it's really means a lot to me!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Supermarket _Silpo_, 10 min from my home


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

:applause:Some very interesting candid shots. Great style.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics Roman!


----------



## openlyJane

Some excellent people portraits above. You have managed to capture people in intimate moments without compromising their dignity in any way. Well done!


----------



## Romashka01

:happy:

Many thanks guys!! much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

"Green November"


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

One cold and foggy November day.. (0 °C)


----------



## Evahstun

noob question, is lviv same as kiev?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ what you mean?


----------



## christos-greece

Good, very nice photos from Lviv


----------



## Johnny Blade

Nice shots, I like the train tracks too.


----------



## christos-greece

Evahstun said:


> noob question, is lviv same as kiev?


Probably he means about population of both cities...


----------



## Romashka01

Evahstun said:


> noob question, is lviv same as kiev?





christos-greece said:


> Probably he means about population of both cities...


Kyiv (about 3 million) is four times bigger than Lviv (730,000) Lviv is the sixth largest city in Ukraine. 


Thank you all so much for your comments and likes


----------



## Romashka01

Some unposted photos from the summer


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

How is Lviv pronounced in english?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ pronounced as it's spelled: /lvɪv/﻿


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ pronounced as it's spelled: /lvɪv/﻿


That is a very difficult word to pronounce in english. I'd be inclined just to say "Liv" or "Viv".....


----------



## Romashka01

^ 
In German: _Löwenstadt _or _Lemberg_
in Latin: _Leopolis_ 

Is German or Latin easier for English speakers to pronounce?


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> ^
> In German: _Löwenstadt _or _Lemberg_
> in Latin: _Leopolis_
> 
> Is German or Latin easier for English speakers to pronounce?


Latin, I'd say.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lviv is really beautiful and your photos are great!


----------



## diddyD

Very nice latest pics.


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Lviv is really beautiful and your photos are great!





diddyD said:


> Very nice latest pics.


wonderful update indeed!


----------



## Romashka01

^ Thank you guys so much i really appreciate this! :yes:


----------



## Romashka01

First time in this thread - *Sykhiv district.*

Sykhiv residential district is the most distant from the city center,mostly consisting of late Soviet era apartment blocks. 
​


Typical 9-floor commieblock










Construction of a new tram line.


----------



## Romashka01

*Sykhiv district.*


----------



## Romashka01

*Sykhiv district*


----------



## Romashka01

*Briuhovychi*

Bruhovychi, the northern suburb of Lviv 

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

Great updates, pleasant city! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

What a beautiful and very traditional looking community. Lovely homes.


----------



## openlyJane

Delightful expression on the child's face.....


----------



## Romashka01

^ thank you very much Jane!

Thanks everyone for watching and likes!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Warm Winter: blooming chamomile instead of snow...


----------



## yansa

Delicious light and shadows in the pic of the street with the young man in blue with earphones!


----------



## Romashka01

Many thanks,Yansa!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Love the low camera position in the third pic...


----------



## openlyJane

Really like the image of the red berries a few sets up - very effective......


----------



## mirright

Architecture is really stunning...


----------



## diddyD

Nice - and some seasonal night pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics! The city is gorgeous!


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks guys!  Your comments are much appreciated


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you,Christos


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice photo set


----------



## Romashka01

Christos,
Yansa,
Gratteciel,
Paul

Thanks everyone for your comments and likes! much appreciated


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

"...in 1826 Lviv Town Hall tower suddenly collapsed..."


----------



## Romashka01

*Locals celebrate Epiphany, plunge into icy water... Temperature was -5°С*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> *Locals celebrate Epiphany, plunge into icy water... Temperature was -5°С*


:applause: crazy people! I see :-[] LOL great shots!


----------



## openlyJane

Great fun in the snow! Romantic architecture.


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing and beautiful pics!


----------



## Brko

Lviv is magical city :bow:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful buildings in that last set, photographed
in a very nice, softly way...


----------



## paul62

Some excellent scenes.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you very much for your visit, comments and "likes" 


*Some unposted previous year photos*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

From ice cold water to ice cooled drinks! Great thread and what a great city Lviv is! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the 'madonna in the alcove' image best.


----------



## Romashka01

^ Thank you guys for the comments and likes


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Lovely doorways on the second photo - set 1

Beautiful little details - set 2

Such a lovely city......


----------



## paul62

:applause:Once again, extremely good public shots.


----------



## skylark

charming olden architecture and nice looking people.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful city with lots of activity and animation in the streets. :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Roman! it was especially nice to see the string quartet on your photos.


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics - and nice streets.


----------



## Benonie

Shiny happy people! 

I love the details in this post.

And this gorgeous picture is almost filmish and symbolic: An older man standing still while the young people are moving on quickly. Really a great picture.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you so much,guys :happy: always appreciate!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

I like the image of the woman on the tram. Very strong image.


----------



## yansa

Many delicate pics in here, Romashka, for instance
#1093 (4th), #1095 (1st), #1096 (2nd), and I love the fresh colours
in #1094 (2nd)!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW ! I Found my Natalia !! 
I Knew someday I would find Zaz965 
But all my X's are in Texas ! :lol:
Romashka01 :banana:, Great Photos always and forever Our SSC Great Member and SSC Friend , Welcome to my list of SSC Friends :cheers:!!



Romashka01 said:


>


 that's her, the blonde woman smiling at me , for a great photo smile just for me, Thanks Natalia , " our SSC Sister and SSC Friend Zaz965 "


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you guys for the nice comments and 'likes' :happy:



*In the Last Days of the Winter...*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

The light bulb picture; and kissing couple - my favourites.


----------



## Benonie

Lots of splendid pictures in these last sets! kay: This is my favourite.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics Roman! 
I 'm worried because the girl who should be in the last photo does not arrive and the man is troubled.


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Roman!
A lot of wonderful impressions...


----------



## General Electric

Amazing street scene shots, beautiful city !


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful city indeed with good looking people.


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane,Ben,Roberto,Yansa,General Electric, Capricorn*
Thanks again for your lovely comments...and thank you everyone for liking! Every good wish to you all!


----------



## Romashka01

Some old photos unposted in this thread. *Back in the summer of 2011 *














































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

Lovely updates! I really like your style of photography. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the image of the nun......


----------



## yansa

Very good shots!
I particularly love the one with the children and the dog. 
Full of energy.


----------



## Romashka01

Benonie said:


> Lovely updates! I really like your style of photography. :cheers:





openlyJane said:


> Love the image of the nun......





yansa said:


> Very good shots!
> I particularly love the one with the children and the dog.
> Full of energy.


Thank you very much, guys! Much appreciated


----------



## Romashka01

next page


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Romashka01, can you tell me does the Lviv bus terminal from Soviet times still exists? And if does, can you make some photos of it? Thanks!


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roman! Nice atmosphere of beautiful city.


----------



## Romashka01

Skopje/Скопје;131613144 said:


> Romashka01, can you tell me does the Lviv bus terminal from Soviet times still exists? And if does, can you make some photos of it? Thanks!


Yes, still exists. It is situated in the southern outskirts of Lviv. I'll try to take photos in the next week. Thank you!

*Yansa,
Paul,
Christos,
Roberto,
Elekto,
Igor*

Thank you for your kind words, guys!  
Your visits, 'likes' and comments motivate me more

New photos to follow in the next week (probably on Tuesday or Wednesday)


----------



## Benonie

^^ That bus terminal is gorgeous! I hope it's still in good conditions. 

Great updates in the previous posts! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Absolutely amazing architecture. kay:


----------



## Romashka01

^ thanks guys!

*The southern outskirts... approximately one hour by bus from my house. *

Lviv bus terminal and around.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Very nice new sets, Roman!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you very much


----------



## yansa

Really lovely! Beautiful colours! kay:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Nice people and really beautiful buildings!
And excellent photography of course!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thanks for your lovely comment, Yansa!


----------



## openlyJane

Such a positive, celebratory thread.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOOOW!!! Fascinating thread!
It is a real pleasure to admire all these beautiful photos.


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update - superb pics.


----------



## General Electric

Very lively looks, great kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

lovely images of Lviv, Roman!


----------



## Romashka01

Jane,
Roberto,
diddyD,
General Electric,
Christos,
Leon

Thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful sets Roman. I love all the pictures!


----------



## Romashka01

*Plastuny *


*  _The Plast __ was founded in Lviv in 1912 as the Ukrainian Scout Organization. The founder of Ukrainian Scouting, Dr. Oleksander Tysovsky adapted the universal Scout principles to the needs and interests of Ukrainian youth. During the years under Communism and the Soviet Union, Scouting was banned in Ukraine. Since the end of Soviet communism in 1991, Ukrainian Plast Scouting has been growing rapidly in every corner of the country. The most active region, however, was in Lviv._


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

Gorgeous set of pictures! Beautiful city! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful sets Roman. I love all the pictures!


 Thanks a lot, Roberto! 



Benonie said:


> Gorgeous set of pictures! Beautiful city!


Many thanks Ben!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Great stuff!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful sets, Roman.
I particularly love the woman in red ;-), the young maple leaves and blossoms,
set 1168 as a whole, the little dog , and the last pic is a masterpiece!


----------



## openlyJane

Such variety. Particularly liking the very smartly dressed young men - very intriguing; and the beautiful, green glass decorative piece....


----------



## diddyD

Superb street pics - and nice detail.


----------



## -Urbicus-

Lovely!


----------



## Romashka01

:happy: Thank you guys for your nice comments! Much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01

next page ->


----------



## Gratteciel

I love the street activity of Lviv. They all look very happy.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I love your thread, Roman.
There were several pics that made me smile... kay:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Fantastic pictures again. I love the street scenes! Lviv really is an underrated city.


----------



## diddyD

Super street pics.


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks for your nice comments, guys


----------



## Romashka01

Shops prepare for Easter on May 1st


----------



## Romashka01

American football team from Kyiv - _'Bulldogs'_ - training before match with _'Lviv Lions'_


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely springtime


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics, colors, people, everything! I love the window with Easter rabbits and 
the cat in the tree.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What's with the American football, is it popular sport in Lviv?


----------



## Benonie

Great bright colors!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: life is full of wonderful colours!!! love it


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you guys! I'm really appreciate your comments!



Skopje/Скопје;132374676 said:


> What's with the American football, is it popular sport in Lviv?


Soccer is more popular than American football. The local team  'Lviv Lions'  was formed in 2012.


----------



## openlyJane

The third picture down in the first set is very beautiful.


----------



## yansa

A lot of wonderful pics, Roman! 

Of course the tulip! kay:

#1209 as a whole, and also #1207/ 3, 4 and 1208 / 5

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## paul62

I like the look of this street.


----------



## DWest

wow!, I like the clarity and colors, quite beautiful indeed.


----------



## Jasse James




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

The last set of pics is very impressive, Roman.


----------



## Leongname

nice b&w pics, also love this handmade cyberpunk art


----------



## ophizer

such variety of many great interesting souls and such great concentration of them 
the energy of this place must be palpable


----------



## yansa

Superb updates, dear Roman!
I especially love the light/shadow-pics, and the cute egg with the bird family!


----------



## Romashka01

:hi:
*Igor, Leon, Ophizer, Silvia *Thank you so much! I appreciate your nice comments!



*Lviv celebrated its 760 anniversary* on May 6th and 7th!







:cheers1:








This is a pictorial journey through some of the events that have taken place during celebration. 


*Lviv City Day (part 1)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day (part 2)*


Ukraine's largest gingerbread house.
Bakers used 2,237 gingerbreads to make 500 kilos of dough.


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day (part 3)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day (part 4)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day (part 5)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day (part 6)*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## General Electric

Lovely updates, Romashka! One of my favorite is the one with baloon in the sky (third of number 1245)


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Many thanks GE!


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, the sets about Lviv City Day are your masterpiece. :applause:
What a beautiful city you live in!
Very nice and friendly people.

All the pics are wonderful, especially I liked

1245 / 3, 8
1246 / 3
1247 / 8, 9
1249 / 2
1251 / 6, 7
1252 / 4, 5, 6
1253 / 1, 3
1254 / 3, 9
1256 / as a whole, but particularly the beautiful forest way of No. 4, and No. 6 

The longest Best of-list I ever made. ;-)
Thank you for sharing this sunny day with us!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Awesome parade and celebration. And what a nice set of pictures! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous celebration and beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## shik2005

Colourful pictures, nice observations, grand parade... :cheers:!


----------



## Romashka01

*Silvia, Paul, Roberto, Leon, Ben* - thank you so much! 
always appreciate your nice comments 

Thanks everyone for likes and visits!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit *and *Pohuljanka * neighborhoods


----------



## Romashka01

Park Kultury, 21-22 May

*(part 1)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury, 21-22 May

(part 2)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury, 21-22 May

(part 3)*


----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury, 21-22 May

(part 4)*


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, Romashka! Very lively


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you


----------



## Gratteciel

Always Beautiful! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Always looking so relaxed and lovely.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots and it's lovely to see a lively ambience in the streets and parks full of people.
a lovely Lviv indeed.


----------



## diddyD

Superb


----------



## Benonie

Life as it is in spring, well captured!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, great and very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

Nice place and weather and the people are good looking.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you guys for commenting and liking! Much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

Great set again, love the clouds. 

And this is my favourite one in previous posts. kay:


----------



## Leongname

nice shots Roman! this backyard is a lovely place to have a rest and to get a cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful city and fascinating shots!


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, I really love your pics.
What a friendly and relaxed atmosphere! 

So many excellent pics, I mention two:
#1286 - the happy dog :lol:, and the playing (jumping) children! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

I love this city. A great revelation for me. Thanks a lot Roman.


----------



## General Electric

Very insperated pictures, nice work. The middle age place look very preserved, interesting.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you so much my friends! appreciate your nice comments!
Thanks everyone for likes and visits


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury, 1*


----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury, 2*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Lviv in the late 16th century. Copper engraving by Franz Hogenberg, based on a drawing by Aurelius Passarotti. The first-known picture of Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Puyrredon

Muito bonito


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Muito obrigado!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So many young people and so many smiling faces. It always nice to see that.


----------



## paul62

Excellent street photography Roman. Lots of interesting looking people.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! So beautiful! Great pics. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Just GREAT! as always Roman.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely street scenes, interesting views, nice shots, Roman!


----------



## yansa

Love your photography, dear Roman. Why did I miss so many updates?
Had a lot to look now. 

My favourite new sets are 1326, 1327, 1330 and 1332! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful thread ! Lviv is really fascinating and your photos are excellent Roman.


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely photos indeed and nice shot of that baby in post 1332.


----------



## Eduarqui

What a wonderful public square: I'm loving the urban plan of LVIV 



Romashka01 said:


> *Part of Novyi Svit district*
> 
> *str. Efremova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## naujininkai

What a magnificent city!


----------



## DWest

nice shots of a splendid city...


----------



## alexander2000

cool photo update...the city is so neat and nice looking people too.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Eduarqui

It is interesting what happens when a good photographer finds a moment to make instantaneous Art, and has the good help of a town where beauty can be so close: this 2013 photopraph brought to my mind a very special moment, more than 30 years ago, when I arrived at Narita Airport (Tokyo) and saw the beautiful flag of Japan moving gently in the wind of winter... for me  


If LVIV can make a bridge in my memory with Tokyo.then it should be a magic town 



Romashka01 said:


> ​


​


----------



## Eduarqui

This urban street you posted on Page 12 is fabulous: few streets in the world have this dimensional balance in widht and height. How is it named?



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman... :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

So many comments!  Thank you very much,guys :happy: Thanks everyone for likes and visits 



Eduarqui said:


> This urban street you posted on Page 12 is fabulous: few streets in the world have this dimensional balance in widht and height. How is it named?


Kostyushko Street (_Ukrainian:_ Vulytsya Kostyushka) Thank you for your interest, Eduarqui!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Love the picture of the woman with short, dark hair and fabulous jacket, and the image of the woman with long plaits......and smiling shaven headed woman......


----------



## Benonie

Splendid, colorful and pleasant series! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful city full of life!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful various urban pictures!


----------



## Eduarqui

Saw these lovely photographs on Page 23 and a french film came to my mind: *Les Parapluies de Chérbourg* - but I prefer to talk now about *Les Parapluies de Lviv* 



Romashka01 said:


> (...)​


​


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Some of many treasures from your Page 28:



Romashka01 said:


> Find the squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I found him/her, and so cute 



Romashka01 said:


> Trolleybus _Electron_. Made in Lviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Splendid trolleybus, I love these details about industrial life in Lviv you're informing for us too


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photo update, showing more nicer sides of the city and the people.


----------



## Eduarqui

From Page 30: I loved this image, summarizing how a better life must have civility - what a wonderful town to be 



Romashka01 said:


> ​


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Roman! Nice street scenes.


----------



## yansa

What wonderful updates you show us, dear Roman!

Favourites 1352/1,4
1353/4 (love it!)
1354 as a whole
1355 clouds / filled roses
1359 the laughing woman - joy of life! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

openlyJane said:


> How is Lviv pronounced in english?





Romashka01 said:


> ^^ pronounced as it's spelled: /lvɪv/





openlyJane said:


> That is a very difficult word to pronounce in english. I'd be inclined just to say "Liv" or "Viv".....





Romashka01 said:


> ^
> In German: _Löwenstadt _or _Lemberg_
> in Latin: _Leopolis_
> 
> Is German or Latin easier for English speakers to pronounce?





openlyJane said:


> Latin, I'd say.


In portuguese I'm inclined to pronounce Liviv, because we haven't "l" and "v" as followed consonants.


----------



## Eduarqui

Yesterday I finished my "from very first page" trip in your thread, and hope to go ahead appreciating your future updatings: LVIV is one of most civilized and beautiful cities I ever saw in photographs, and with people carrying a sun on each face


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane, Ben, Roberto, GE, Eduardo, Christos, capricorn, Igor, Silvia!* Thank you so much, always appreciate your nice comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

I love Lviv. Such a youthful, handsome, energetic and welcoming city.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics - and amazing photography.


----------



## Gratteciel

I really love this thread. Lviv is so beautiful! I can feel a very positive atmosphere in its streets.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, the flowers shots are very beautiful, and ever like the streets of Lviv with his nice looking people!


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful images. I particularly like the portrait of the woman dressed as an angel a few sets up. Such great effort!


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely and charming place, people and things.


----------



## capricorn2000

all things neat and beautiful and you perfectly captured that atmosphere.


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful city, vibrant street shots, :applause:, Roman!


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> :colgate:
> 
> 
> *This year*


Is this a seasonal event in Lviv, I mean, to make this beautiful ornamentation with colorful umbrelas in this street, and for a specific reason?


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you very much for your kind comments!!


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv University Botanical Garden in rainy day :happy:


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv University Botanical Garden (2)


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv University Botanical Garden (3)


----------



## Romashka01

*Rynok Square in rainy day *













































​


----------



## Romashka01

Eduarqui said:


> Is this a seasonal event in Lviv, I mean, to make this beautiful ornamentation with colorful umbrelas in this street, and for a specific reason?


Yes, the International Day for Protection of Children (Children's Day). Colorful umbrellas hanging from June to July. Thank you for the comment,Eduardo


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv International Airport* (1)


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv International Airport* (2)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Some very impressive close-ups and details in the sets above.


----------



## Romashka01

*International Folklore Festival "Etnovyr" 2016 *
*Parade Participants:*


Serbia




















Ukraine



























​


----------



## Romashka01

*Poland*





























*Czech Republic*



















​


----------



## Romashka01

*India* 













































​


----------



## Romashka01

*Etnovyr - 2016*



























































*
This popular folk dance from western Ukraine* 

A small fragment of dance. 





​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Tatra KT4SU (1984, modernized in Lviv in 2015)










"Gotha T59E" (1960 model year - the only tram this model in Ukraine) 










«Sanok SN-1» (1909 year) - the oldest Lviv tram


----------



## paul62

Etnovyr:applause: 
Fantastic & happy shots, Roman.


----------



## Gratteciel

An intensely blue sky, a lovely city full of flowers and colors, beautiful people everywhere and extremely friendly atmosphere = Lviv. 
Thanks a lot, Roman for such exquisite pictures.


----------



## Leongname

fabolous photos and great the "Etnovyr" festival kay:
p.s. love those trams!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Special like for the trams. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful updates, various and top quality kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

This page has many good photographs: loved the young musician with a dog, and the lovely girl with a cat, as loved the renovated Tatra and the joyful faces in Etnovyr, but would like to call for attention of this stunning balance between color and surface creating a 2 Dimensional foreground with its 3 Dimensional architectural background - it is very difficult, almost impossible, to make what exists only in two dimensions looking closer to our eyes than a "real" three dimensional world (where we live, for sure). And you done this 




Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome, great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## skylark

nice shots and what a quite colorful cultural costumes from various countries.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, dear Roman! kay: kay:
I love your thread! 

Especially the pics of Etnovyr and the animal impressions caught my eye.


----------



## Romashka01

*Paul, Roberto, Leon, diddyD, Skopje, GE, Eduardo, Christos, skylark, Silvia*

Thank you very much for the nice comments! always appreciated


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Park Kultury. "Watermelon Festival"*


----------



## Romashka01

*Morning. Horodotska Street*


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos, Roman. :cheers:
People seem so happy and relaxed and there are always interesting things to see and do in Lviv.


----------



## General Electric

I want to say the same, beautiful people and city! I m a huge fan of your pictures Romashka kay:


----------



## shik2005

Vibrant, full of life pics. :applause:, Roman!


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved these recent pictures, and could note there are many marriages in Lviv: a romantic town, for sure 

That little dog is so cute, and problably I would win a medal in that watermelon festival :eat:


----------



## Leongname

oh my gosh, that is so cool! :lol:

beautiful update Roman kay:


----------



## yansa

I love all your pics, dear Roman. 
What a wonderful thread! kay:


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots and beautiful people.


----------



## rob in cal

Romashka,
A few weeks ago I met a young man who was born in Odessa but came to the US as a young child. (we have many Ukrainians in our region of California) He told me how lovely Lviv is, and recommended that we visit it. I'm adding it my list for future Europe trips.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Limatlas

2 weeks and I arrive in Lviv!! SO exited!!


----------



## Benonie

Wonderful, colorful and sunny people and pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, GE, Igor, Eduardo, Leon, Silvia, marlonbasman, rob in cal, Christos and Ben!*

Thank you so much for your nice comments! always appreciated! I'm glad you liked my photos.



rob in cal said:


> I'm adding it my list for future Europe trips.





Limatlas said:


> 2 weeks and I arrive in Lviv!! SO exited!!


Welcome to Lviv guys! :cheers:
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Street Food Festival * 

(part 1)
​


----------



## Romashka01

(part 2)


----------



## Romashka01

(part 3)


----------



## paul62

So many cool looking people.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you for comment and likes, Paul!


----------



## yansa

Love #1535/2 & 3, dear Roman! kay:

And so many fine street shots... :applause:

This is such a nice "couple" 



Romashka01 said:


>


Superb shot! :applause:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## General Electric

Very very nice streets shots! Wonderful light and shadows!


----------



## OLDTIMER

Just discovered this place -found you on a thread of Colombian cities :lol: I heard a lot about Lviv, but have seen only a few pictures until now. Beautiful city. 

Do you know if Americans need a visa to Ukraine?


----------



## Gratteciel

Your thread never disappoints me, Roman; It is always full of beauty and interesting things. In addition, your pictures are so lovely, spontaneous and natural. I love them!


----------



## Benonie

Always a pleasure to watch these sunny, happy pictures of a beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

delightful updates Roman! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Your Page 77 is great: so many images to see and like 

My idea about european cities out of Mediterranean Bassin is changing a lot with your thread: I believed before that in cities like Lviv people used to stay more at home, more interested in private comforts, and streets would be used functionally as passages from "where I am till where I want to go" ( a bad thing cars brought for us...).

But in Lviv people seem to live in the streets, as rooms of their houses, it's very nice to see what happens then: Civilization and Happiness blossoming around - faces of people you portrayed show this


----------



## An-178

OLDTIMER said:


> Beautiful city.
> 
> Do you know if Americans need a visa to Ukraine?


Ukraine introduced a visa-free regime for citizens of the countries of European Union, USA, Canada, Japan, Switzerland, Norway, San Marino, Monaco, Iceland, Vatican, Andorra, Liechtenstein and Republic of Korea, who can stay in Ukraine without visa for up to 90 days.


----------



## Romashka01

*Silvia, General Electric, Roberto,Ben,Leon, Eduardo, Igor*

Thanks a lot!! I'm always glad to read your nice comments,my friends! :happy:



​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

More loveliness from Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you,Jane


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

I'm sure I will dream well now after having enjoyed your wonderful updates, dear Roman!  kay:

What a talent for light, shadow, colour and detail!
Thank you for sharing all this beauty!

The Madonna and the child have a wonderful expression on their faces...


----------



## paul62

Fantastic updates Roman. Always interesting.


----------



## karlvan

wow! beautiful city and nice looking people.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lviv is really lovely. I love the color of its buildings, the charm of its streets and squares, its beautiful people and of course your wonderful photos, Roman. :applause:


----------



## Leongname

great update Roman! beautiful and colourful. kay:


----------



## Benonie

Wow! What a gorgeous set of new pictures. And what a beautiful city this is! 

I love the charming smile of the lady in post 1544 and the details of buildings.

This one is my favourite. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

It is pleasure to visit this thread, Roman! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

I will repeat the message from our friend *yansa*:



yansa said:


> I'm sure I will dream well now after having enjoyed your wonderful updates, dear Roman!  kay:
> 
> What a talent for light, shadow, colour and detail!
> Thank you for sharing all this beauty!
> 
> The Madonna and the child have a wonderful expression on their faces...


I loved that views of Lviv from a belvedere - guess it is a platform in a building from where to see the beautiful urban skyline, and green hills close to town. And people on streets seems wonderful, as they deserve to be in this splendid place in the world. Thanks for sharing, and I will dream with open eyes now


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots from a look-out at and the ground level.
and impressive bas relief on the facade of an old church? (last 2 photos of post # 2552)


----------



## Romashka01

*Silvia, Paul, Karlvan, Roberto, Leon, Ben, Igor, Eduardo, Capricorn2000 *

Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated :happy: 

Thanks to all for liking!
​


Eduarqui said:


> I loved that views of Lviv from a belvedere - guess it is a platform in a building from where to see the beautiful urban skyline, and green hills close to town.



It's view from the top of the Town Hall





capricorn2000 said:


> impressive bas relief on the facade of an old church? (last 2 photos of post # *1552*)


It's the Chapel of the Boim family (presently museum)

In 1609 Lviv merchant Georgy Boim ordered and began the construction as a burial place for his family. His son, Pawel Boim, finished it in 1615. Dark ornate stone sculptures cover the entire facade of the chapel’s western wall. This unique late Renaissance monument has no analogues in Ukraine.

The Chapel of the Boim family is known for having a particular energy - a museum worker had once left a basket with apples in the corner of the chapel and a year and a half later, she had suddenly stumbled upon it finding the apples as rich and fragrant as before 




Romashka01 said:


>



^^ the Chapel of the Boim family and Town Hall Tower


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely update, Roman! Lviv is a beautiful city full of attractions.


----------



## Somnifor

That cat is on a mission!

I love your photos of Lviv. The city itself is beautiful, but even more so, a lot of people seem to have a whimsical style to them that displays a lot of personality. I think that is what makes it most attractive to me.


----------



## openlyJane

Somnifor said:


> That cat is on a mission!
> 
> I love your photos of Lviv. The city itself is beautiful, but even more so, a lot of people seem to have a whimsical style to them that displays a lot of personality. I think that is what makes it most attractive to me.


I second this post. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful new pics, dear Roman! kay:
The cat... 

And I particularly love 1570/5!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, Roman! The cat! and many others...


----------



## Benonie

Excellent pictures! :applause:


----------



## El_Greco

Looks like a hip city!


----------



## OLDTIMER

Since discovering your thread I looked at hundreds of pictures over the last couple of weeks and I am surprised at how interesting, historic and beautifuls Lviv is. I have seen some Lviv pictures before, but
they were postcard-like and not representative of the real city. What I really like are the street level photos showing the real life and how lively Lviv is. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

_Leon, Christos, Ben, Igor,Silvia, General Electric, OLDTIMER
_
Thank you guys for your nice comments! it's really means a lot to me

Thanks everyone for watching and likes


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Some spectacular images above. Well done!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ thank you ,dear Jane!


----------



## Romashka01

*Yes, winter has come... 
*
*Sunday, November 13. *
Snow fell all day with falling temperatures... I haven't seen this much snow in November.
​


----------



## openlyJane

Some very atmospheric imagery. I just love the multi-coloured house. What is that about?


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

openlyJane said:


> Some very atmospheric imagery. I just love the multi-coloured house. What is that about?


Thank you again! This house is part of kindergarten


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

And what's the deal with the *Worlds End* (*Край свiту*)?  Is it a street name or something else?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ this is sort of a joke / a quest from the city administration


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, dear Roman - every pic a favourite! kay:

#1605 is a special gem...


----------



## Gratteciel

Regardless of the season of the year, beauty never ends in your city, dear Roman! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## falp6

Very nice shots Romashka01!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:

That's a really cute and beautiful cat; great shot kay:


Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## General Electric

Amazing updates of beautiful photography, dear Romashka! Snow is already here!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images of Lviv kay:
p.s. a nice pic


----------



## Leongname

Роман!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2017


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane, Paul, Roberto, Ben, Eduardo, Silvia, Christos, Leon*

Thank you very much for your nice comments,dear friends! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you and warm wishes for your loved ones!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful, especially the moon picture! Merry Christmas, Romashka!


----------



## shik2005

Merry Xmas, Roman! And happy New Year!

BTW, night set is very good.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:

Merry Christmas, Romanska :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Merry Christmas, dear Romashka, and a Merry Merry Christmas to Lviv, where there is Fairy Tale...



Romashka01 said:


>


... and Magic Moments in Time and Space:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

Especially love the moon image. A classic shot.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Roman!
I also like the photo with the hand of the statue about to touch the moon, among many others.


----------



## Leongname

nice shot :applause:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice and colourful.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful night shots, especially the pic with the hand and the moon! :applause:

I wish you all the best for 2017, dear Roman!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos specially the night shots.
happy new year as well!


----------



## falp6

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Romashka01

*Why-Why,Igor, Christos, Eduardo, Jane, Roberto, Leon, MyGeorge, Silvia, capricorn2000, falp6*


Thank you guys, much appreciated!
and thanks to everyone who has watched and liked 




_Just a few pics from the south-western part of Lviv_ 









































































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Eduarqui

Lviv looks particulary beautiful in Christmas Time, those Nativity Scenes are lovely 

And the South-Western part of town looks like a brand new part of urban expansion, like a new suburb being integrated to urban tissue of Lviv, am I right? I'll take a look at that map of Lviv I could find in Internet to see more about, but it looks very spacious and well planned for me :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

awesome photographies!!! Smells springs with amazing colors!!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous Spring-time colours.


----------



## Romashka01

_Why-Why, Roberto, DiddyD, Christos, General Electric, Jane!
_

Thanks for your lovely comments! much appreciated :yes:


















































































​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

:applause:Great stuff again. Cool chap!


----------



## Gratteciel

A city full of beauty and charm (people, dogs, flowers, traditions, everything!).
Great pictures, dear friend!


----------



## Benonie

Great, colorful shots!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I have heard about young people splashing each other with water (post #1768) in Ukraine and other countries, but as far as I know, they usually do that at the end of the school year. Was this related to Easter or something else is in question?


----------



## Romashka01

*Paul, Roberto, Ben, George*

Thank you very much for your comments,guys!

Thank you all for visits and likes! :cheers:



Skopje/Скопје;139610708 said:


> I have heard about young people splashing each other with water (post #1768) in Ukraine and other countries, but as far as I know, they usually do that at the end of the school year. Was this related to Easter or something else is in question?



Actually, they usually do that on Easter Monday and is called _Wet Monday_ (_Polyvanyi Ponedilok_). The boys usually splashing the girls with water. Similar celebrations are held in the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Poland and in Hungary https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Śmigus-dyngus


----------



## falp6

Awesome pics Romashka01!


----------



## General Electric

wow each updates are gorgeous!!


----------



## Why-Why

Great street shots, Roman. Especially love that one of the woman and sheep in the doorway and so much else!


----------



## Eduarqui

Great collection of stunning images, dear friend: Springtime and Easter Time were made for each other in Lviv 

Loved your registers of urban life, with people and their dogs - and I'm glad to see a brazilian artist - Filó Machado - making a presentation (hope he will do more) in Picasso Club, as you shared with us on #1754, page 88


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of great people shots from this delightful city. 

I read an article yesterday about the recent rubbish/refuse crisis in Lviv. Is it still going on?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed really amazing, very nice updates from Lviv; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

delightful update Roman! very beautiful city on your photos! kay: :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

*Falp6, General Electric, Why-Why, Eduardo, Jane, Christos, Leon
*

Thank you so much for your comments,friends! I do appreciate them :yes:





openlyJane said:


> I read an article yesterday about the recent rubbish/refuse crisis in Lviv. Is it still going on?


yes, still... garbage bins are overfull and the city are transported its garbage to other cities, even to Kyiv (the distance over 500 km) Probably the crisis will persist for at least two years, until the new waste processing plant to be built.


​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, dear friend! :applause:
This thread is really fantastic.


----------



## shik2005

Atmospheric shots of lovely city :applause:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, now I looked at all your beautiful sets I missed in the last weeks.
I have much too many favourites to name them all! kay:
You are an artist, and your pictures bring pure JOY to us!  :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of great captures, Roman.


----------



## General Electric

As always, great pictures! Many beautiful curiosity, really interesting kay:


----------



## alexander2000

interesting photos indeed, the candid shots of people at large and those little cute close-ups.


----------



## falp6

Very lovely city. Great pics Romashka!


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Great vibe!


----------



## General Electric

A big applause for this various and eclectic sets! Gorgeous updates :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much your newest photographs - Lviv offers many interesting matters for a visual register. 

Loved the Vinyl Festival, and could see a blue Peel (model of mini car, very rare) with a Beetle in one image, very cool


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Roman :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

wonderful photo update....like them.


----------



## Romashka01

_Leon, Silvia, Jane, Paul, Roberto, Urban Legend, Why-Why, Ben, Bogdan, General Electric, Eduardo, Christos, Charlie Wong_


Thank you very much,guys! I'm always glad to read your comments :yes: 

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Sofiivka *

This neighborhood is located south of the city centre and surrounded by three parks

_(part 1)_


​


----------



## Romashka01

*Sofiivka *



_(part 2)_


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day 2017 *

_Lviv City Day_ *2016*: page 63

_(part 1)_

​


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day 2017 *


_(part 2)_ 

*Lviv vintage bicycle community*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day 2017 *

_(part 3)_

* Lviv vintage bicycle community*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv City Day 2017 *

_ (part 4)_

*The performance of the dancers of Lviv Opera and Ballet Theatre
*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

WoW! Simply wonderful! :applause::applause::applause:
Everything is beautiful in Lviv!
The best thing of all is to see so much happiness in the faces of people.
Thank you very much, dear Roman, for sharing all this with us.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Roman! Beautiful city, beautiful people  :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

A great set, Roman! Nice to see joy on the streets.


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful updates: I would love to be there on Lviv Day, because I enjoy very much Ballet and Vintage Bikes among nice people 

The artists on stage were close to the audience, I liked this  And your first photograph with that group in vintage clothes caught me: I imagined it as a 1920s image, before understanding it was your photograph (very good).

Sofiivka would be a neighborhood where I would try to live, if I was there, but don't know if it would be possible, because it is problably expensive, am I right? Well, I would try to live in a little farm nearly 50 km from Lviv, it it would be fine too 

I can see how you can make interesting registers of common life, but these two pictures could be placed side by side and deserve a trophy:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, Igor, Why-Why, Eduardo!*

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, my friends! :happy:




Eduarqui said:


> Sofiivka would be a neighborhood where I would try to live, if I was there, but don't know if it would be possible, because it is problably expensive, am I right? Well, I would try to live in a little farm nearly 50 km from Lviv, it it would be fine too


Price is ok, not so expensive 




Eduarqui said:


> And your first photograph with that group in vintage clothes caught me: I imagined it as a 1920s image, before understanding it was your photograph (very good).



 
original:


----------



## Why-Why

A beautiful set, Roman. It's the skies that particularly struck me this time.


----------



## Benonie

Excellent and beautiful! :banana: 

This is my favorite.


----------



## Romashka01

_*Servusbr, Silvia, George, Paul, Igor, Jane, Roberto, Leon, Christos, Eduardo, General Electric, Ophizer, Why-Why, Ben*_

Thank you for your lovely comments!! 

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

Wow! What a happy picture(s)!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thanks,Ben


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Roman! Kind & peaceful pictures.


----------



## yansa

Far too many favourites to name them all, dear Roman! kay:

One is for sure: Who makes such pics must have a good heart. :hug:

Perhaps let me take out one: #1870/2 - I love what she does with
her nose while laughing.  Very funny and charming! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

A tremendous set, Roman. Such variety! The one that struck me most was the old lady sitting on the steps reading the paper.


----------



## Gratteciel

Living in a city like Lviv must be really inspiring!
You captured the happy face of children who play with soap bubbles in a spectacular way. The whole scene is magical.
Thank you dear Roman for your wonderful photos.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update :applause:


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous photos of a lively city.

I always wonder whether children really do like those adults dressed up as animals and other characters. I think they’re a little scary myself - and children often seem quite anxious about approaching them. Did this sort of thing start off with Disney, I wonder?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set(s), as always. I fell in love in Lviv through your photos.


----------



## Eduarqui

WOW, so many fabulous moments to see and remember in these updates, you know I love these streets, architectural details, people and dogs on parks and streets, vintage cars, commercial boards (some of them are very artistic) and this beautiful register of everyday life in Lviv, both from a distance and from a close-eye view.

This photograph is special:



Romashka01 said:


>


A question: that photograph above, with a cat and a telefone number, is from a person trying to find him/her? Here in Rio, when anyone lost a pet, or has a pet for donation, the person puts a pôster on light pole, as a way to communicate with other persons and find the pet, or donate him/her.

If this is the case there, Ihope the cat can find a happy ending


----------



## Romashka01

_*Igor, Silvia, Why-Why, Roberto, Leon, diddyD, Jane, George, Eduardo*_





Thank you very much for your lovely comments!






Eduarqui said:


> A question: that photograph above, with a cat and a telefone number, is from a person trying to find him/her?


yes, person trying to find her



Eduarqui said:


> Here in Rio, when anyone lost a pet, or has a pet for donation, the person puts a pôster on light pole, as a way to communicate with other persons and find the pet, or donate him/her.


It's the same here as in Rio  



Eduarqui said:


> If this is the case there, Ihope the cat can find a happy ending


And I hope too

​


*Novyi Svit. *Frankivskyi District


_*part 1*_


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit. Frankivskyi District*

_part 2_


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit. Frankivskyi District*


_part 3_


































































​


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit. Frankivskyi District*

_part 4_


----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful, as usual!


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful updates, Roman! Loved artistic images: https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4239/35391491635_821ed58105_b.jpg & https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4156/33841956404_c121cf3e6d_b.jpg


----------



## yansa

You really are an allround talent, dear Roman! kay:

Special thanks for the green door with shadow in #1882/9,
the jay in #1883/5 (did you feed him to get this great pic?  -
We have those birds in Vienna Woods too, but very shy),
#1884/5 the shadows on the stony way and many more!

The blonde member of the band gives you a nice smile.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely city; happy people.....

Really like some of your close-ups involving light and shade.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Roman :applause:

p.s. keep calm and have green eyes!


----------



## Why-Why

Such a varied, beautiful set! I was very taken with those rain pictures.


----------



## capricorn2000

I really felt glad looking at your photos, gorgeous and vibrant city with beautiful people. how I wish I was there, cheers! .:cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan

Great set! I can feel the beautiful atmosphere of the city through your photos!


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, Igor, Silvia, Jane, Leon, Why-Why, Capricorn2000, Bogdan!*

I'm always glad to read your nice comments,guys!
Thank you all for your visits and likes!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Hart van Zeeland

Amazing pics! Many recognizable places.

I was in Lviv last week. I really enjoyed this beautiful city and the bustling street life.


----------



## yansa

I have so much joy seeing your pictures, dear Roman, be it the nice rabbit family
and the little boy with straw hat watching them (1944), light-shadow-masterpieces
like in 1945/last one, the Botanical Garden, beautiful sundown pics in 1948,
Team Austria in 1949 , lovely observations of a young man and historic
building details in 1950/2 and 3, the pic with "You'll never walk alone"-shirt,
the pigeon with shadow, or the lovely architecture in 1956/1 (my favourite!),
and the little dog of course.

Lovely place, beautiful people, great photographer! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Totally lovely, as usual!
It's always a real treat to get into your thread, dear Roman!


----------



## General Electric

:applause: Beautiful update! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

*Igor, Nickolas, Skymantle, Eduardo, Hart van Zeeland, Silvia, Roberto, General Electric*

Thank you guys for your lovely comments! Much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Southern Block*

A few photos from the southern outskirts of Lviv (Southern Block)

This district consists mainly of the 1960s and the 1970s Soviet high rises. 
A new construction of residential buildings, business and shopping centers is changing the face of the neighborhood.


*part 1 *


----------



## Romashka01

*Southern Block*



*part 2 *


----------



## Romashka01

*Southern Block*



*part 3 *




















"Victoria Gardens" shoping mall


----------



## Romashka01

*Southern Block*



*part 4 *

Inside the shopping mall:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Beautiful and interesting updates, dear Roman! :applause:

#1967/2, 7
#1968/2 the cats !!  */*5 the cactus flower !! /6, 7

#1969/3, 5
#1970/3, 9
#1972/9 the nice family! !! 
#1973/3

Lovely picture visit in Ukraine in the morning!  :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Just a lovely city, great infrastructure too and that's what has really surprised me with all these eastern European places...lesser-known gems of the continent. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Ha! Love the cuddling cats.

Great playgrounds for children in the public housing scheme. Very civilised.

Your photos are getting better by the day.

Lovely city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, dear Roman!
I really like the shade reflected in the yellow wall, the cute cats, the rabbits made of wood, among many other photos and of course, the pleasant atmosphere in the city.


----------



## Benonie

WoW! Especially the pictures in posts 1966 and 1967 are gorgeous!


----------



## alexander2000

lovely shots specially people in the streets.


----------



## General Electric

As usual, that great updates! Very inspired kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful images, Roman. You're able to generate strong narratives in each of these sets without saying a word--a very great talent. In fact in most of these sets the images act as sequential stills in a short film. Very compelling work!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful set Roman! thanks for videos kay:


----------



## yansa

*Dear Roman, best wishes to your birthday, happiness and health! :hug:*

I send you greetings from Vienna, Volksgarten, and wish you a very nice day!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ What a nice surprise for me!!!  

Thank you very much,dear Silvia! :happy:

When is your birthday, by the way?


----------



## Romashka01

_Roberto, Eduardo, Capricorn2000, Silvia, Ben, Nickolas, Leon!_

Thank you guys for your lovely comments! much appreciated!





​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

:applause: What a gorgeous series of bright and warm pictures, happy people, lively street- and parklife!


----------



## skymantle

Excellent Romashka, very interesting sets in many ways. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! What a wonderful update, dear Roman!
Impossible to choose some favorites because all your pictures are fantastic.
Btw, Happy birthday, dear friend! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ What a nice surprise for me!!!
> 
> Thank you very much,dear Silvia! :happy:
> 
> When is your birthday, by the way?


My birhtday is on the 4th of November. 

Dear Roman, your updates: Nothing but favourites!
Romantic, sensitive, humorous, nostalgic and with a great sense of beauty! :applause:

Your pictures are a praise of mankind and nature, a celebration of life.

Thank you for bringing so much joy with your photography!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful updates, Roman! Beautiful city, beautiful people.


----------



## testdrive

Just had dinner with a friend who had visited Lviv and raved about it. It is now on my list of places to go. It looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Why-Why

A magnificent set of sets, Roman! Too many favourites to enumerate, but I found set #2010, with those young people in costume, the worlds of the horse-drawn past and of the digital present colliding, really captured my imagination.


----------



## capricorn2000

Wow! quite a vibrant outdoor scene....beautiful park and good looking people.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice set of photos, Roman :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Stunning pictures, really! I love your threads


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful place and nice people, like that swans shots.


----------



## Romashka01

*Ben, Skymantle, Roberto, Silvia, Igor, testdrive, Nickolas, Capricorn2000, Christos, General Electric, Danmartin1985*


Thank you guys for your lovely comments! I'm very glad you like my pictures :happy:
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv Coffee Festival 2017*
_part 1_


----------



## Romashka01

_part 2_


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## shik2005

Nice updates! Lovely colors & light!


----------



## skymantle

Coffee festival...now that's my kinda town. Excellent updates. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, thank you for...

#2026/2 the shooting boy, his face! :lol:, 6 and 7: What did she tell him? 
Nice face and body language studies! kay:

#2028: wonderful colours in the second last pic!

#2019/ 3, 4 Brazil coffee, nice costume and advertisement!

#2030 the little dog!

#2031 the girl feeding the doves...

and many, many more!


----------



## Why-Why

Too many beauties here, Roman! So I'll mention only the disgruntled little boy with the gun (what a face!) at #2026.2 and the weird statues at #2028.5.


----------



## paul62

Another one of my favourite threads. 
:applause:Nice updates.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, my dear friend!
The expression on the faces of the child who is shooting and the couple talking, are great. Many favourites!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful pictures, flowers, smiles, lots of life in a beautiful city!!


----------



## Eduarqui

Great updates, dear friend, with joyful streets (everything looks so well maintained) and handsome people showing sense of style (I admire this, because I never know how to be dressed with style...). 

I liked those images from papers and maybe comercial advertisings from other decades (it is in your previous page), they can be used as documentaries.

The Coffee Festival looks interesting, would like to see Btazil taking part 

This year Summer decided to stay more time in Lviv, and we can only agree with him


----------



## Leongname

another one great update Roman!
love this a little dog. so cute kay:
and many many others....


----------



## Why-Why

Great multiple sets here, Roman, in which one really feels the damp and chill as autumn takes hold. I particularly admire the clarity of your rain photos.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, dear friend.
Wonderful sunsets and I also liked the photo of the newlyweds and all those beautiful and colorful facades.


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> In English, I find only this:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1482835445142703/


Thanks for the link, dear friend, I will read it, deeply interested about this project in Lviv - a real living city, as we can admire in your recent posts (ansd still giving "likes" for the posts i haven't seen before  ).


----------



## Benonie

Great shots again! The night pics are very atmospheric, the wedding couple is gorgeous. I can see that they will be very happy and stay together forever.
As promised! :cheers1:


----------



## skylark

nice photo update.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful! lovely mix of architecture of different ages.


----------



## Romashka01

*General Electric, Silvia, Jane, VRZ, Nickolas, Roberto, Eduardo, Ben, Skylark, Christos, Karlvan*

Thank you very much for your lovely comments!
thank you all for visiting my thread :happy:





VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Some interesting buildings from comunism time too. But I think the most comunism buildings destroy the historic center. By
> possibility - show us some. thanks


The townscape has been preserved virtually intact, the UNESCO inscribed Lviv as a World Heritage Site. There are thousands of old buildings in the historic center of Lviv and only 5 buildings from Soviet time. 


for example:

apartment building built in the 1950s


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*University of Life Safety *

Was designed by Theophil Hansen in arcade-style (Rundbogenstil) with facades erected from the usual brick (divided in yellow and red stripes). The work was started in 1855 and finished in 1863. The building consists of imposing central part with corner towers and symmetrical side wings. The facade of the building is decorated with 26 sculptural elements and 8 bas-reliefs that have survived to nowadays.
More http://en.ldubgd.edu.ua/content/history-university-main-building


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Deus Meus et Omnia _"My God and My All"_ It is the motto of the Franciscan Order


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Roman! And night shots are especially good


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulously artistic shots in this set. Very atmospheric. Love the cobwebs in green.

I didn’t know that Lviv had UNESCO W.H.S status. So does Liverpool ( although in Liverpool’s case it is a mixed blessing and not without its downfalls).


----------



## capricorn2000

oh, lovely shots of old section covered with fresh snow. 
Likewise, I'm impressed with the modern architectural designs of your booming skyline.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Great residential development! Very nice and creativ new buildings! It will be nice to live there.


----------



## alexander2000

cool shots - I like the vibrancy of the busy streets.


----------



## General Electric

Thank for sharing development news, very interesting! The new buildings in the Northern part of the city look very nice kay:

And I love the shots under snow


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Roman!
What a beautiful photos of the snowy Lviv!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for showing recent building projects in Lviv: loved both the renders you kindly included and your register of buildings under work.

And these Christmas photographs you shared are lovely, we feel life around when seeing them


----------



## Dimkaber75

I like the Lviv city !))


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Happy Christmas Holidays, dear Roman! :hug:
(I see now that yesterday I've forgotten two or three threads that were
at the second page. )


----------



## General Electric

Thank you to share with us your beautiful Ukraine, with so much talent! A Merry Christmas, wish you all the best dear Romashka, :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ 
Thank you for your wishes, my friends! 






*Merry Christmas to all of you and your loved ones! *


*A Ukrainian composer's gift to the world of Christmas music*












*Mykola Leontovych** (1877-1921)*, 
was a Ukrainian composer, choral conductor and teacher, author of the famous _Carol of the Bells_ ("_Shchedryk_"). 
This song is called “a little musical miracle” and is probably the most popular Christmas melody in the world. 









​


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane, Nickolas, Leon, Silvia, Capricorn, VRZ, Alexander, General Electric, Roberto, Eduardo, Dimkaber75 *


*Thank you very much for your lovely comments and likes *




openlyJane said:


> Lviv seems to be undergoing something of a construction boom.


Yes, Jane. Lviv is 3rd in the country for new apartment construction. More than 1,000 new buildings were built in recent three years


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Enchanting winter- and Christmas impressions, dear Roman! kay:
Among many others I love the red rose and the lion covered with snow,
and this one:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui

Your Christmas in Lviv looks wonderful - loved the happy children and the atmosphere of tradition on each street (shop Windows look like Works of Art).

And thank you a lot for bringing this masterpiece directly from your Country:



Romashka01 said:


> ^^
> Thank you for your wishes, my friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Merry Christmas to all of you and your loved ones! *
> 
> 
> *A Ukrainian composer's gift to the world of Christmas music*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mykola Leontovych** (1877-1921)*,
> was a Ukrainian composer, choral conductor and teacher, author of the famous _Carol of the Bells_ ("_Shchedryk_").
> This song is called “a little musical miracle” and is probably the most popular Christmas melody in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


A Happy New Year for you and all our friends in Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful varied set, Roman! The people shots and the Botanical Garden shots make me yearn for spring. On the other hand, this one really captures the midwinter mood:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photos - people in the streets, flowers and the neigborhood, quite interesting city indeed.


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved your photographs on previous page - handsome people in the streets and parks, nice architecture, a real interesting Botanical Garden -, but this image with cat and dog celebrating conquered a smile in my day:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful city in any season! Great thread, Roman!


----------



## falp6

Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely like the quaint cobbled-stone roads and the buildings.


----------



## General Electric

Fantastic botanic garden :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Summer or winter, Lviv always looks delightful! As are your pictures Roman. :applause:


----------



## shik2005

Wow! Roman, your Lviv is a paradise, no doubt!


----------



## Romashka01

_*Silvia, DiddyD, Leon, Nickolas, Capricorn2000, Eduardo, Roberto, Falp6, MyGeorge, General Electric, Ben, Igor *_


Thank you very much  I'm glad you like my pics and really appreciate your comments!









*Lychakiv Neighborhood in Winter*

*Part 1*
​


----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakiv Neighborhood in Winter*

*Part 2*
​


----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakiv Neighborhood in Winter*

*Part 3*
​

















































































































*Part 4 will be next week *


----------



## Romashka01

*Summer, Beach..* *Icy cold lake* 


* Epiphany Day, 19th January
*



*Part 1*



​


----------



## Romashka01

* Epiphany Day, 19th January
*



*Part 2*


----------



## Romashka01

Here are some *old pics *made by my first digital camera _Ergo_ (sorry for low quality) 


​



*"Do you think I'm sexy?"* 














*Please, let the pet pig have a rest after a walk at the narrow streets of old town..* 













*16th century Lviv aristocrats and good musicians 
*












*
Street art installation* 













*At the top of the Lion mountain *(388 m)














*The City's northern neighborhoods and my best friend Bogdan
*













*Old windmill in an outdoor Museum of Folk Architecture 
*













*Do girls like curly hair on guys?*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv Ivan Franko University Botanic Garden*


*Part 3*


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous city!

Love the pig ( every bit, & more, as intelligent as dogs).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Excellent set(s)! Interesting old-timer on the first photo. You friend Bogdan is in position of a typical Squatting Slav :lol:


----------



## Leongname

just amazing update, Roman!
excellent shot


----------



## yansa

Haha, I had so much fun with your ice pond pics, dear Roman - they made my day! kay: :banana: :lol:

Superb updates in general, loved the pig, the "winter twins" in their carriage,
the fine pic of your handsome friend Bogdan , and all of Botanic Garden!


----------



## General Electric

Great sets, thank to share with us kay:


----------



## falp6

Wonderful set. Lviv looks nice in winter. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful mixed bag, Roman! Loved them all, _especially_ those quirky ones taken with your old camera. And I also loved the spontaneity of that set of the ice bathers indulging in what we call in Canada a "penguin dip."


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, dear friend!
Very funny and crazy swims in the frozen lake.
Lviv looks spectacular under the snow or on sunny days.


----------



## shik2005

:applause: :applause: :applause:, Roman!


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane, George, Leon, Silvia, General Electric, Falp6, Nickolas, Roberto, Igor!*

I thank you again so much! 





openlyJane said:


> Love the pig ( every bit, & more, as intelligent as dogs).





yansa said:


> loved the pig



She name is Lora  





Skopje/Скопје;144707367 said:


> You friend Bogdan is in position of a typical Squatting Slav :lol:


Oh, I googled what you mean, but there is significant differences - no tracksuit  and my friend doesn't drink vodka and doesn't smoke. I made this picture in 2010 when Bogdan was a student at Lviv Ivan Franko University. Now he's a software engineer for a big company.


----------



## yansa

Romashka01 said:


> She name is Lora


Roman, when you next meet her, please give Lora a kiss from me - 
she is such a cutie.


----------



## skymantle

The waters for Epiphany does look chiily...:lol: not sure I'd be keen to jump in. Great pics as always.


----------



## Eduarqui

From previous page,I loved the detail with two horses on the facade,and that lovely pig with the girl


----------



## Romashka01

yansa said:


> Roman, when you next meet her, please give Lora a kiss from me -
> she is such a cutie.


of course  




*Silvia, Skymantle, Eduardo *

Thank you for your lovely comments! Much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01

*Residential development in Lviv*

Some apartment buildings under construction and recently completed



*Part 4

The eastern and southeastern part of the city *



*part 1,2,3: * page 108



































^^ 


> source















^^ 


> source



























^^ 


> source


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakiv Neighborhood in Winter*

*Part 4*
​

*part 1, 2, 3* page 113


----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakiv Neighborhood in Winter*

*Part 5*
​


----------



## shik2005

^^ :applause:

Lovely new sets!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates full of color and beauty, dear Roman.
The people are very beautiful in Lviv and they seem very happy.
By the way, I was very happy to see the Mexican flag in that painting.


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, your pics are my morning delight, and I particularly love your
photo from the family album showing you and your father! A cute pic full of love.  kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Such a fabulous city; & full of young, good looking people. 

Love that bronze figure standing in the street.


----------



## Why-Why

Some great shots here, Roman. Girls with penguins, muzzled dog, BE MORE cat ... just a few of my favourites. And #2275.3 is a lovely streetscape.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots of people in the streets.


----------



## General Electric

Lovely winter pictures, great athmosphere :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Romashka01 said:


> ​



what a lovely vibrant city with beautiful people and I love this shot the most.kay:​


----------



## MilbertDavid

quite a lively street scenes and very encouraging to walk around .


----------



## charliewong90

nice photo updates...like the vibrant downtown.


----------



## Benonie

>


Wow! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Great updates on previous page, loved the boy learning how to use a drone (he looks so concentrate), and the dogs and cats too 

Thanks for your continuous register of new developments in city construction there, it is a very good way to know what is happening there, and I guess that your local contemporary buildings have good taste and interesting scale 

The image bellow catched my attention: is this moss covered with snow? (I couldn't recognize what it is exactly, and there aren't similar natural effects where I live) 



Romashka01 said:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> This is the first building I saw in my life: *City Maternity Hospital No. 1*
> 
> 
> Dear friends, I show you one of my favorite pictures in the family albums:
> 
> *My Dad and me (1 years old)*.
> _(This photo was made by my uncle Petro)_


Otherwise, the image above catched my attention too: your very first building to be seen when coming to Earth is beautiful, and your Family photograph with your dad is lovely - thanks for sharing this eternal moment with us


----------



## Romashka01

:banana:

_Igor, Roberto, Silvia, Jane, Nickolas, Christos, Madonnagirl, General Electric, Capricorn2000, MilbertDavid, Charliewong90, Ben, Eduardo
_

Thank you again! I really appreciate your nice comments 



Eduarqui said:


> The image bellow catched my attention: is this moss covered with snow?


 no, Eduardo... it's car windshield


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## shik2005

Lovely street scenes, nice views. And the cat!

This brightly shining ear (https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4752/26233301748_83db801edb_b.jpg) is due to postprocessing?


----------



## skymantle

Lovely updates. Every pic is great and although cold the sun is out too in a few shots.


----------



## yansa

Lovely, charming pics, dear Roman! :applause:
Beautiful, happy people, great buildings, and I particularly love all those
fabulous snow impressions: Those big, big snowflakes! 

This wonderful cat pic will accompany me through my day:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Leongname

:applause: beautiful update Roman!
so happy face kay:


----------



## Marcino

Romashka01 said:


> Innovation District IT Park,
> 
> Avalon UP,
> 
> ПАРУС CITY


:uh:

Thank You  These projects looks great :applause:
Could you paste the link to the relevant thread with Lviv investments?


----------



## Romashka01

*Skymantle, Roberto, General Electric, Nickolas, George, Zvottel, Leon, Marcino*

Thank you very much for your comments! 


​



Why-Why said:


> the disgruntled Jesus


It's the statue of the grieving Jesus in Gethsemane, asking God to let him avoid crucifixion 




Marcino said:


> :uh:
> 
> Thank You  These projects looks great :applause:
> Could you paste the link to the relevant thread with Lviv investments?


My pleasure. 

Ok 

*LVIV | Projects & Construction*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640022&page=14


*Огляд українського форуму SSC | Ukrainian SSC digest* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580349&page=27


----------



## yansa

Only one of many, many favourites, dear Roman! kay:



Romashka01 said:


>


And this one is heartbreatking!



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Marcino

Romashka01 said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Ok
> 
> *LVIV | Projects & Construction*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640022&page=14
> 
> 
> *Огляд українського форуму SSC | Ukrainian SSC digest*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580349&page=27


Thank You :cheers:

I am impressed by the development of the city kay: 
In my opinion Lviv should be one of the most popular touristic destinations.


----------



## falp6

Very interesting pictures, focused in how the people enjoy the public spaces in the city. :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos specially your candid shots on people Roman.
I like that small celebration of Chinese new year.


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved your images from previous page, but, most of all, the touching story of Ania - thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Wonderful, beautiful! People always look so happy on your pictures!

Love this one...or these two:










And this one...









_
"Hello Dad? Me again... I think I'm in trouble again..."_


----------



## Romashka01

*Silvia, Marcino, Falp6, Capricorn2000, Eduardo, Ben*

Thanks for commenting and liking!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## General Electric

Really nice, can not choose favorites, love all them!!! The green scooter, the cute couple, the smiling people, street scenes, sculptures, the amazing monastery  

Great Art, Maestro Romashka :bow:


----------



## Eduarqui

We can see people using yet coats and other clothes for cold days, but we can feel too how Springtime is conquering the streets with colors and joyful faces. Many persons have so nice expressions and it is a way to start a good day seeing these expressions 

Many interesting architectural details: ornaments and statues, seen through dry branches, look like part of Art Expositions. 

We can see people with costums - guess they are making advertising of something- and this is very cool 

Cannot forget the dogs enjoying these nice public spaces :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Excellent! :applause:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely people, nice details, expressive photos.


----------



## skymantle

Stunning every single shot. Beautiful people in a lively European city with lots of character. I luv it. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

What a magnificent cemetery, Roman! Looking forward to more.
And this is a great action shot:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, dear Roman!
Fantastic and colorful Easter celebrations. The streets look very lively and people look very happy!
What a beautiful cemetery! What luck for those who rest in peace there, surrounded by so much beautiful art.


----------



## skymantle

Great shots all round, but I especially like the water fights set...you really captured the excitement. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Lychakiv Cemetery looks like a Museum of Sculptures, seems a fabulus place to rest and stay among beauty 

Easter Season in Lviv is lovely, and the Wet Monday is funny with so many happy faces 

Thanks for sharing your Springtime with us :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

nice photos...pleasing to sight.


----------



## Romashka01

*Silvia, General Electric, Nickolas, Roberto, Skymantle, Eduardo, Danmartin*

So glad to read your comments! Thank you very much :banana: 
And thank you to all for your visits and likes!







The 'City of Dead' in the Spring: *Lychakiv Cemetery
*




*Part 4*

​


----------



## Romashka01

*Part 5*


Some tombstone from 20th/21st centuries


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Benonie

:applause: 









^^ It sure is!

And this is also a great shot:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, it feels good to start the day with so many wonderful pictures! kay: Thank you for your great updates! 

Here are only three of many, many personal favourites!



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roman! The cemetery is stunning.


----------



## General Electric

So many great shots, lovely updates and city!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Another great set, Roman! Can't get enough of your cemetery shots. I'll add this one to the list of favourites already identified by Ben and Silvia above:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos, as always, Roman!
Watching your thread always gives me a feeling of joy. Thank you very much!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/799/26478933807_8f32c9e50c_b.jpg

incredible work. assuming this is candid? if so that's just amazing in my eyes. it would be a great shot if you'd dressed and arranged the model and the set etc!


----------



## AbidM

I'm glad the other side of Europe is enjoying the sun too!


----------



## Eduarqui

Lychakiv Cemetery is a fabulous place, and I would not feel surprised if it is included in your touristic guides, seems a Park of Arts 

Glad to see smiling people enjoying the season there, and found the flowers, the registers of strolling people and that modern bus being exposed (gues it is a publisihing of next public transport to be used in Lviv) very attractive


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv certainly does seem to be '_The City of Happiness'_. Beautiful graveyard too.


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful sculptural works in the cemetery, beautiful spring-time blooming and of course lovely people too. A delight to view Romashka. kay:

Lviv, the city of happiness, embodied in this pic for me.


----------



## Romashka01

Ben,Silvia, Igor, General Electric, George, Nickolas, 
Roberto, Stevekeiretsu, AbidM, Eduardo, Christos, Jane, Skymantle! 


*I'm so pleased you liked Lviv, the cemetery and my pics.  
Thank you very much for your comments! I do appreciate them* :yes:








Why-Why said:


> Can't get enough of your cemetery shots.


I'll try to take more pics (in June-July  )




stevekeiretsu said:


> incredible work. assuming this is candid?


Yes, candid shot 



AbidM said:


> I'm glad the other side of Europe is enjoying the sun too!


Yes, we enjoyed the warmest April in Lviv for more than 70 years :banana:




Eduarqui said:


> Lychakiv Cemetery is a fabulous place, and I would not feel surprised if it is included in your touristic guides, seems a Park of Arts


You're right, Eduardo! the cemetery has been classified as a historic and cultural museum and heritage preserve



*Thank you all for your interest and likings!!*


​

*
Some lesser known places outside the city center*


*part 1*


----------



## Romashka01

*
Some of lesser known places outside the city center*

*part 2*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

A monument of *Yuriy Kulchitsky*, a native of the Lviv region, a coffee pioneer, merchant, diplomat, interpreter, secret agent and soldier. He is considered to be a hero by the people of Vienna for his actions during the 1683 Battle of Vienna. This is one of two famous monuments to Kulchytsky, the first of which was unveiled 130 years earlier in Vienna. 
A long-standing coffee tradition in Lviv thrives thanks to Kulchytsky’s efforts. The sculptors have portrayed him as a merry man wearing a Turkish cap, with a mustache and earring, true to his family name ( 'Kulchyk' in Ukrainian means 'earring'). 















































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Kanalisierung Platte der Wiener Firma Gebrüder Andreae


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous update, dear friend!
Among so many wonderful photos I could hardly choose some favorites; because they all are.
However, I could mention the two girls with the white puppy, the views of the towers and domes of the city and the girl in the white dress entering the forest.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your wonderful photography, dear Roman - your pics always
bring a smile into my face! kay:

So many favourites!
It begins with this beautiful street...



Romashka01 said:


>


Then #2388/4 - that fresh green! and 9 - the cherry blossoms!
#2390/3 - a modern fairy? 

#2391/1 Vienna always will be thankful to Yuriy Kulchitsky, the hero with
the earring 

#2391/last two pics, wonderful roof landscapes

#2392/1 Greetings from Monarchy  - the Kanaldeckel by Gebrueder Andreae!  - and 4, the green alley with the black lanterns

Of course the girl with the pony and the two girls with the little white dog. 

Thank you, dear Roman! :hug:


----------



## skymantle

Great updates, luv every pic and such a beautiful city. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set full of intense spring colours, Roman. Lviv is a beautiful city, that's for sure.


----------



## Marcino

https://farm1.staticflickr.com/887/27478697488_c2e5869ea9_b.jpg
Me too


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set! So many beautiful buildings and houses, so many beautiful places, so many beautiful people! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoying very much these less known sections of Lviv, and now, due to you, they will be included in our rank of interests, for sure. What a lovely neighborhood with charming colorful houses, and there is one above looking like a fairy tale stage, so interesting to see how people uses creativity and free imagination to do wehat they want in thier houses 

The monument from local hero is beautiful, thank you for these complete informations about him 

The girls with the poodle are lovely, and that resting brown dog is cute :colgate:

Thanks for showing your wonderful city :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely springlike photos! Lviv looks like a very interesting city.


----------



## capricorn2000

Romashka01 said:


>


lovely place, I can see lots of old but well designed buildings and this one 
is one of my favorites.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful photo update of a lovely city.


----------



## openlyJane

Set 2387, 2, shows a rather crazy looking house. The home of a local 'character'?


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, I love the cityscape views, the nice and smiling people in the street, the great mural painting, blossom trees :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

_*Roberto, Silvia, Skymantle, Nickolas, Marcino, George, Eduardo, Bristol Mike, Robert, Alexander, Jane, General Electric*_


Thank you very much for your nice comments!! :happy:





openlyJane said:


> The home of a local 'character'?


Maybe  That home looks weird


​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*
Lviv City Day 2018*


​


----------



## Romashka01

*Some of lesser known places outside the city center*


*part 3*


​








































































































































































*
to be continued*


----------



## Romashka01

Craft Beer and Vinyl Music Festival (1)

​


----------



## Romashka01

Craft Beer and Vinyl Music Festival (2)

​


----------



## Romashka01

Craft Beer and Vinyl Music Festival (3)

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## DWest

beautiful shots. wow, nice people and enjoying the warmth of late spring....


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I have a question - do you know what are these strange looking costumes? Thanks.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you very much for sharing with us this splendid page, with so many wonderful images and feelings: loved the happiness of people enjoyng "City Day" (what date? is it the birthday of Lviv?) and Beer&Vinyl Festival :cheers: (I kept the collection of vinyls from my father, so, maybe I could show something interesting there  ).

Less know parts of Lviv are well built, with natural green and joyful colors, I enjoyed the atmosphere of new houses very much 

People on the park is so beautiful, both inside and outside, with good lookings and smiles showing lovely feelings :colgate:

Your special effect with cloud, birds and a magic pencil on your hand deserves a prize, loved it, thanks for sharing your creativity too


----------



## Romashka01

*DWest, George and Eduardo* - thank you for your interest and comments!




Skopje/Скопје;148195575 said:


> I have a question - do you know what are these strange looking costumes? Thanks.


Sorry, I don't have any information... I assume it was the work of someone from Lviv Art Academy 




Eduarqui said:


> Your special effect with cloud, birds and a magic pencil on your hand deserves a prize, loved it, thanks for sharing your creativity too


Many thanks, Eduardo! I had doubts as to whether to post here this photo or not 




Eduarqui said:


> loved the happiness of people enjoyng "City Day" what date? is it the birthday of Lviv?)



Yes! On 5th - 6th of May (Saint George's Day,the patron of the city), Lviv celebrated its *762th* anniversary.


----------



## skymantle

Excellent Romashka, beautiful and creative are not enough to describe your updates. I luv the festival shots, book building, the joy and brightness of everything and of course the 'dynamic' shot at the end. You outdone yourself.  kay: :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

what an explosion of colours in #2408!


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, I very much enjoyed your sunny, lovely, colourful impressions! kay:
Loved your little play with the funny drawing on the cloud. 


From many, many favourites I choose this for special mention - for me it's
a real masterpiece:





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## stevekeiretsu

this one and the cloud mountain are magnificent!


----------



## Why-Why

Just a few of my favourites of another great set, Roman: the red geisha, the blue double bass, the flowery peacock, the pink and yellow blossom, and the boiling cloud (with and without birds).


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous shots Romashka, always a great pleasure


----------



## Gratteciel

Your photos are wonderful, colorful and clear, dear Roman.
I love visiting your thread carefully to enjoy every detail to the fullest.
Congratulations on the beautiful Lviv City Day!


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots, beautiful park and good looking people.


----------



## Romashka01

_Skymantle, Stevekeiretsu, Silvia, Nickolas, General Electric, Roberto, Madonnagirl
_

So glad to read your nice comments! Thank you very much!!!  :happy:

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Romashka01 said:


> Great ! Thank you for new pics!!! This eternal young city knows no crises ! That's how it has to be !
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Many thanks!!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Excellent set(s), as always, but this is my favorite (it's the photo that touched me at most) kay:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Many thanks,George!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

So many beautiful portraits of people and buildings in excellent light and colours, Roman! :applause:
But today I choose these three as my favourites, cute animals that made
me smile... 





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


^^ :lol: :lol: 

So bold, coming with his red feet, stealing from man's table, eyes closed
because of pleasure!


----------



## General Electric

Another amazing sets from Lviv, so lively and colored! Honey for the eyeskay:


----------



## shik2005

Warm city, warm weather, warm colors...


----------



## Why-Why

Marvellous, upbeat set in sunlight that brings out those brilliant colours, Roman! My favourites include the lute player and pigeon, the bride and scooter, the workman and gargoyle, and the pigeon and bowl.


----------



## openlyJane

Such lovely colours.So easy to forget the harshness of the winter months when the sun is shining and life is lived in the open.

I love that metal sculpture in post 2430 - the woman holding a dandelion.


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots, beautiful and vibrant street scenes.


----------



## Romashka01

_Jane, Christos, Nickolas, Silvia, Roberto, Eduardo, DWest, Falp6, VelesHomais, Charliewong, Alexander_

Thank you very much for your comments!! :happy: Thanks all for your visits and likes  


​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Places Outside the City Center (1)*

​


----------



## Romashka01

*Places Outside the City Center (2)*

​


----------



## Romashka01

'A Smile is the Prettiest Thing You Can Wear'


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Wonderful update again, full of favourites, dear Roman! kay:


#2525/4 the green eyed cat
#2527 as a whole
#2528/1 the squirrel


The moment where she's going out for adventure... 



Romashka01 said:


>





Beware of the potential Rucksack thief coming from behind !! :lol: :lol:


Romashka01 said:


>


#2528/7 could as well be the motif for a painting
#2529 as a whole, with this one as my highlight! kay:



Romashka01 said:


>


Thank you, dear Roman!


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely shots, like the close-ups.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos as usual, dear Roman!
Among my many favorites are the red squirrel, the beautiful wooden church and the set of smiling people.
According to _Annie_ ... "You're never fully dressed without a smile."


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful colours and details, Roman. My favourites are the waitress with red hair, that lovely little wooden church (#2526.1), and that little bearded Karl Marx lookalike sitting on the chimney.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick

interesting and nice city!!!


----------



## openlyJane

So many great details. I'm also loving the angel with cobwebs; the metallic peacock, and the old man figure on the roof/chimney stack. Also really like that modernist building (post 2526)


----------



## DaveF12

beautiful shots specially the candid photos of people.


----------



## skylark

wonderful shots of old designed buildings and the people outdoor.


----------



## Romashka01

_*Silvia, MyGeorge, Roberto, Nickolas, Christos, Salazar Rick, Jane, DaveF12, Skylark*
_

Thank you very much! :happy: I was really glad to read your nice comments 




Why-Why said:


> that little bearded Karl Marx lookalike sitting on the chimney.


 
It's the chimney sweep sculpture on the roof of one of the most unusual restaurants in Lviv - _House of Legends_


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_ Roberto, George, Silvia, Paul, Nickolas, MilbertDavid, Alexander2000, Christos
_


Thank you very much! It is always nice to receive your comments

Thanks everyone for your visits and likes


​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Lychakiv Cemetery (4)
*​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing! So many excellent photos, but my favorite is this one:



>


----------



## yansa

Love all your pics, dear Roman, the cute little girls right in the beginning,
the two men sitting near that wonderful big trees looking towards the horse,
the cemetary pics, the flying pigeons, that wonderful CB cloud...


Seeing your updates I heard music in my mind. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhKZQy4j0g


And these are my three absolute favourites kay:


Pure joy of life:





Romashka01 said:


>



Love the hats 





Romashka01 said:


>



Haha! :lol: How cute the face of this little dog is - seems if he has some difficulties
to eat that sticks.  





Romashka01 said:


>



Thank you for your wonderful thread! :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new sets, Roman!
The park is very beautiful and the scenes of street life are wonderful.
This time, however, my favorite photos are those of the cemetery.
Thanks for another great update, dear friend.


----------



## Why-Why

Love them all, Roman, but particularly the candid shots of parklife. And the one of the guy examining the green bathtub holding the two potted trees!


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv is a delight. Such a happy, and beautiful, city.


----------



## musiccity

Lviv just oozes with personality and you capture it perfectly :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

fantastic collection of photos - I love your candid shots of people in that vibrant city square.
I also like your takes of the cemetery - lots of interesting tombs and mausoleum.


----------



## Romashka01

*George, Silvia, Roberto, Nickolas, Jane, Musiccity, Robert!*

Thanks for commenting and liking! Much appreciated 

​




yansa said:


> Seeing your updates I heard music in my mind.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhKZQy4j0g



kay: kay: thank you! Great music! :banana:




yansa said:


> Thank you for your wonderful thread! :hug:


Thank you for visiting and always nice comments,dear Silvia! :hug:


----------



## Romashka01

Some of lesser known places outside the city center
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, I'm glad you liked my music! 


It's always a feast to look at your updates - so many beautiful buiildings,
fruits, cats on cars , shadows, fences, flowers, people celebrating feasts,
straw figures (the ship! kay, artists, lovers, street scenes, churches...


Here are only a few of my many favourites :





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>






Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Why-Why

To Silvia's favourites, I'll just add this one. I can relate to it strongly!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear Roman!
Among my many favorites, these photos captured my attention.
The cat sleeping in the yellow car trunk.
The flowers and fruits and their vivid colors.
The frank smile of the boy in 3/2581.
The beautiful and colorful traditional costumes.
The loom and the other crafts of the fair.
The attitude of the girl who is eating an ice cream.
And, like every time, people always beautiful and happy in the city.


----------



## madonnagirl

fantastic! I like the colorful cultural shows.


----------



## Romashka01

_*Silvia, Nickolas, Roberto, Madonnagirl*_


Thank you very much for your nice comments! 







*Life and Soviet architecture:* 
Photos of the urban area distant from the Old town (1) 

































A second life for Soviet high-rise building


----------



## Romashka01

*Life and Soviet architecture:* 
Photos of the urban area distant from the old town (2)


----------



## Romashka01

*Life and Soviet architecture:* 
Photos of the urban area distant from the old town (2)


----------



## Romashka01

madonnagirl said:


> I like the colorful cultural shows.



 

more pics:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing church! Great set. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, dear Roman! :banana: kay:
The Soviet architecture reminds me of some buildings surovy_mag always
shows us in his Siberia thread.
Many favourites again, like #2594/last, the sunflower, #2595/3, the children's group ,
#2596/5 and 7, flowers and church, and the whole #2597! :applause:


Lovely cat portrait, thank you, dear friend! :hug:





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Why-Why

Some very attractive architectural makeovers here, Roman. From the croissant shop and other clues, I infer that gentrification is under way! And that white church with golden domes is a lovely piece of modern architecture (not a phrase I use very often).


----------



## Romashka01

Art Gallery (1)


_Lviv National Art Gallery has over 60,000 artworks in its collection. Some of them:
_​


----------



## Romashka01

Art Gallery (2)


----------



## Romashka01

Art Gallery (3)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Oh, man, so many great photos! :applause: So many!

But of them all, this one warms my heart. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely images.

Autumn makes for atmospheric photography.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Fabulous impressions from the Lviv Art Gallery, dear Roman! :applause:
I loved this one, it made me smile: The young noble man has a monkey which
is seeking some living species in his hair... :lol:



Romashka01 said:


> Art Gallery (3)



I love this kind of chairs, think they are Renaissance.
Fortunately some furniture stores sell very good copies nowadays - the original
would be far from the limits of my financial resources. 



Romashka01 said:


>



So wonderful light in several pics at the beginning of #2646! kay:



Romashka01 said:


>


Thank you for showing again some fascinating modern architecture in #2647!
Also love the old tower in #2648/1. 
It's a joy every time your updates are posted, dear Roman. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

How did it happen that I had not seen so many beautiful updates?
As always, wonderful. Thank you, dear Roman!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! I'm impressed with the National Art Gallery's vast collection of old school (medieval) paintings, mostly by Italian masters?
Likewise, I would figure it would be nice to stroll along that vibrant downtown streets with those nice people. Are those young cadets or full-fledged soldiers in fatigued uniform?
thanks Roman, another quite interesting photos.


----------



## Why-Why

Great set from the Art Gallery, Roman. And I love those ones of foreshortened, crowded streets ... especially that one in which Superman has forgotten to take off his Clark Kent glasses!


----------



## Romashka01

*George, Jane, Christos, Silvia, Roberto, Robert, Nickolas*

Thank you very much! always appreciated :happy:


Thanks everyone for your visits and likes!





capricorn2000 said:


> I'm impressed with the National Art Gallery's vast collection of old school (medieval) paintings, mostly by Italian masters?


Italian, but also German, Dutch/Flemish artists




capricorn2000 said:


> Are those young cadets or full-fledged soldiers in fatigued uniform?
> thanks Roman, another quite interesting photos.


cadets


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Art Gallery (4)




















































































*(to be continued)*


----------



## Romashka01

_Silvia, Nickolas, Wojtek, Roberto, Christos, Jane, Koloman_​
Thank you very much! I'm so pleased you liked my Lviv pics!


*@Koloman*
sorry to read this story hno:




Lviv National Art Gallery (part 8)


Women


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv National Art Gallery (part 9)


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv National Art Gallery (part 10)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, I enjoyed everything, the impressions of the National Art Gallery, 

the street scenes, architecture and night impressions, the concert and
acrobatic show pics! :applause:
Here are three of my favourites - the street scene with several generations
of people, the pigeon going to tread on the red carpet :lol:, and this wonderful night pic!



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Koloman

Beautiful paintings! Sometimes when I am in a Museum, I enjoy the building itself more than some of the exhibited artwork. And the Lviv National Art Gallery seems to be such a beautiful building.
I also like the photos of the Artist-couple in that Shopping mall. Women seem to like the male artist - at least that´s what the look in their eyes suggest ;-)


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely Lviv, and its many beautiful people.

Especially love the first image in set 2728. Perfect! And very atmospheric.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another amazing set! This painting is really... dark.



>


----------



## Why-Why

^^It certainly is! Intriguing, though. Great shots of the gallery and its decor. And I loved this shot (so hard to get just right, but you nailed it):


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful walk through the city and the Lviv National Art Gallery in particular.
Many, many favourites pictures, dear Roman. Thank you!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! love the colors, the composition, the architecture, the art in the museum and most of all the people around - 
this one charming city I really can fall in love... thanks Roman, you're super good with photography..


----------



## karlvan

beautiful city with good looking people.
love those paintings at the art gallery.


----------



## Eduarqui

Stunning registers, and I do love these themes and angles you done:



Romashka01 said:


> Lviv National Art Gallery (part 9)





Romashka01 said:


>


Thanks for sharing this beauty with us


----------



## Romashka01

_ Christos, Silvia, Koloman, Jane, George, Nick, Roberto, Capricorn, Karlvan, Eduardo! _

Thank you very much! Always glad to read your comments 
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood (1)*


----------



## Romashka01

Novyi Svit neighborhood (2)


----------



## Romashka01

Novyi Svit neighborhood (3)


----------



## Romashka01

^^



*Lviv Theatre of Opera and Ballet*

The decorative curtain 'Parnassus' (1900), painted by Henryk Siemiradzki  The painter had been working on his masterpiece for 4 years. The size of this curtain is 9 x12m. It was his gift for Opera House. 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

As always, great set(s). This one reminded me of the movie *Inception*. 



>


----------



## yansa

After a quick look: Your big update will be my tomorrow morning pleasure, dear Roman!


----------



## weirdo

Awesome cultural treasures in that art gallery! The street scenes are also fab.


----------



## yansa

An enchanting update, dear Roman! :applause:
Loved the pigeon eating berries, the masterpiece#2742/6, the cute dog portraits,
all pics with dense falling snow - such beautiful winter scenes!, the horse sleigh,
the green eyed cat, the red brick building in #2747, another fabulous Art Deco
building in #2748, and the great opera curtain with painting by H. Siemiradzki! kay: 

Thank you for all that, Roman!
Just few of my favourites:


Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for sharing the architectural details of Lviv, especially the street pavements and inner floors of buildings, but that pigeon among red branches and dark fruits and those dogs with "asking eyes" are so lovely (the dogs remembered Linda and Loco, when they are asking for something tender or delicious  ).

Nice to see the Christmas Season at full speed, with people and horses dressed for the big event


----------



## Why-Why

An all-round fabulous set, Roman.
George and Silvia have already picked out several of my favourites, so I'll add this one.
You seem to have the most seasonal weather this year!










Merry Christmas from Dundas!


----------



## openlyJane

_Merry Liverpool Christmas greetings to you in beautiful Lviv , Roman:
_


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Roman!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas, Roman and great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

*George, Silvia, Weirdo, Eduardo, Nickolas, Jane, Roberto, Christos. *

Many thanks for your comments! Much appreciated!  



*Merry Christmas to you too, dear friends!* 
​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; we would like to see more updates


----------



## Romashka01

^^ kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Many thanks  :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Enchanting night shots, dear Roman! :applause:
The lovely old building in the last pics of #2762 belongs to my favourites,
as well as this nice shot of the man enjoying a good drink in a cafe or restaurant
with cakes and a painting of Emperor Franz Joseph at the wall. kay:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful night set, Roman. Very best for 2019 from Dundas!


----------



## Romashka01

*Dears Silvia and Nick! Many thanks for your comments! *

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_Dear friends!_
*Wish you a great 2019!*


 :cheers:
​


----------



## Gratteciel

Many ... lots of great photos!
What a beautiful city and how fascinating it looks.
Your shots of everyday scenes reach a very high level. I love them all!
Happy New Year, dear Roman! :hug:


----------



## yansa

Lovely, very atmospheric pics from the Christmas Market, Roman! kay:
And the man who bought two sharks for Christmas brought a smile into my face. 


I wish you a lot of luck and good health for 2019, dear Roman! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

A thumb's-up from me on this one, Roman!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for this lovely register of the best season of the year,and wish a Happy 2019 for you too


----------



## Romashka01

_ *Roberto, Silvia, Christos, Marcino, Nickolas, Eduardo! *_


Thank you very much for your nice comments and your wishes! It really means a lot to me!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Marcino said:


> More Christmas photos from Rynok (is there a Christmas tree?) and Prospekt Swobody please
> These places are great :cheers:



No, Christmas tree on prospect Svobody  

Ok. More photos:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Marcino

No words, just... :applause:


----------



## yansa

Lovely pics from the Christmas Market, dear Roman! kay:
Also loved Garfield, the breathtaking church pics in #2784 and #2785!,
the shots with dense snowfall, the green roof detail with icicles, 

father, child and pigeons...
Here are some more of my favourites! 


Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## apinamies

I like those snow photos. I also noticed that car license plates look quite similar than EU ones.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous images. Lovely!


----------



## Why-Why

All round fabulous set, Roman. Because I like snow, and food, and candid shots of people dressed in silly costumes, I'll pick this as my favourite:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful, as always!


----------



## Romashka01

_ Marcino, Silvia, Christos, Apinamies, Jane, Nickolas, Roberto! _


Glad to read your nice comments again! Thank you very much!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

My candid mobile photos 2018 (low quality, sorry) 


*part 1*
​


----------



## Romashka01

My candid mobile photos 2018 


*part 2*
​


----------



## Romashka01

My candid mobile photos 2018 


*part 3*
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Previously unposted pics from 2018*

_part 1_


----------



## Romashka01

*Previously unposted pics from 2018*

_part 2_


----------



## yansa

Lovely new sets, dear Roman, and here are my personal favourites :



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

So many lovely images. Hippies, and other fashionable lifestyles, look the same the world over.....


----------



## Why-Why

Those candid mobile shots are pretty damn good. And what on earth is Sacher-Masoch holding in his hands? (Do I really want to know?)


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots from your mobile phones - it's more candid, handy and not (or look) invasive.
I always bring my cell phone for that matter.


----------



## Marcino

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4843/32404770328_d7acf945fe_o.jpg
Nice dog


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

_ Silvia, Jane, Nickolas, Robert, Marcino, Christos _

Thank you very much!  Glad to read your nice comments again!






Why-Why said:


> And what on earth is Sacher-Masoch holding in his hands? (Do I really want to know?)


 gloves 









sourse


----------



## Romashka01

My candid mobile photos 2018 


*part 4*
​


----------



## Romashka01

My candid mobile photos 2018 


*part 5 *
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_*Remember the Mom's Voice*_


----------



## Romashka01

_Previously unposted pics from 2018_

_part 3_ 





*The Three Great Human Races*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_Previously unposted pics from 2018_

_part 4_


----------



## Romashka01

_Previously unposted pics from 2018_

_part 5_ 

better than graffiti/tags


----------



## Romashka01

_Previously unposted pics from 2018_

_part 6_


----------



## Romashka01

_Previously unposted pics from 2018_

_part 7_


----------



## Why-Why

Ah yes, S-M is holding gloves, of course! Fine candid people shots in this set, Roman, and beautiful rooftop shots of the city dusted with snow. What are those people doing on that rooftop with what looks like a Trabant? I'm guessing it's an art installation, but please enlighten me. So many beautiful shots, but I'll choose this one as my favourite, for its striking perspective.


----------



## Gratteciel

Without a doubt, a wonderful city!
I love seeing people so happy.
The panoramic views of the snowy city are fantastic.
Thank you very much for this great update, dear friend.


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, dear Roman! :applause:
So many favourites, like the snowy roofs, the nice park scenes, the man walking 3 (!) mops , 

the woman sitting next to her flower painting... -

and I picked out three favourites.
The first impression really makes me yearn for the warm season! 
And who painted that lovely little lion? 



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

All wonderful; but I especially like those of the people in traditional costume. Do you call grandmothers _Babushka_ in Ukraine?


----------



## Romashka01

Nick, Roberto, Silvia, Christos, Jane


Many thanks, dear friend for your comments!  





yansa said:


> And who painted that lovely little lion?


the artist is probably child 




openlyJane said:


> Do you call grandmothers _Babushka_ in Ukraine?




Those who descend from Russian-speaking families favour _ *Babushka.*_ 

In Lviv and Western Ukraine, the major language is Ukrainian, spoken by  90-95%  of the population. So, in Ukrainian, grandmother is _*"Babusya*"_. 
Also, we call granmothers: Babunya, Babka, Baba and Babtsya (the last two - that’s how I used to call my own grandmother - _Sofia,_the only one of my grandmothers I knew personally.. my paternal grandmother _Francishka_ died before I was born)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

yansa said:


> The first impression really makes me yearn for the warm season!


Special for you,dear Silvia  :


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Wonderful lamp pics! 

And what a beautiful, sensual light in this pic... :applause:



Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


> Special for you,dear Silvia  :


I thank you so much, dear Roman! :hug:
That's so nice of you! 

Love all the plants, but found two favourites:
Sensational close-up!


Romashka01 said:


>




This looks like a Diptam (Dictamnus albus) - a beautiful and in Austria very rare plant!



Romashka01 said:


>


Your pics inspire me to visit our Palmenhouse, as long as there are no fresh
blossoms in nature. But I could imagine that the little yellow "Winterling"
near Palmenhouse in Schoenbrunn already stands in blossom.
Again, thank you so much for your special pics, dear friend!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great update, dear Roman!
Wonderful thematic sets of photos. All of them.
Impressive variety of beautiful flowers.


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv is gorgeous in all weather; but those snowy roof top scenes are especially beautiful.

Gorgeous blooms and blossoms.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Roman. Love those outside-peering-in lighting shots, and the sensuous statuary. And how this shot of irises makes one yearn for spring!


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Beautiful pictures. The city looks stunning and so definitely worth a visit. Everything seems a lot nicer than it does on Google maps to be honest. That said, I'm curious to ask what condition the city is in? Are historic buildings well-maintained or are large parts of the city as shabby as some look on Google? Is the historic center properly taken care of in general?


----------



## jonathanNCJ

daaaaaaayum ! beautiful


----------



## Art Nouveau City

@*Towers_&_Spires*

I don't know what you are talking about.

Google Street View








^^
I don't see anything 'shabby'.

Lviv has one of the best historical skyline in the world. Lviv is a magnificent city.


----------



## Romashka01

Towers_&_Spires said:


> Beautiful pictures. The city looks stunning and so definitely worth a visit. Everything seems a lot nicer than it does on Google maps to be honest.


Thanks! My focus in on the good things I see happening in Lviv.




Towers_&_Spires said:


> That said, I'm curious to ask what condition the city is in? Are historic buildings well-maintained or are large parts of the city as shabby as some look on Google?



Despite the renovations in last two years, some parts still look shamefully bad - one renovated historic building is just a drop in the sea compared to the large number of neglected/unpainted/ historic buildings around.



Towers_&_Spires said:


> Is the historic center properly taken care of in general?


Well, yes, partly. 




Many thanks guys for your comments and visiting my thread! I appreciate it.


----------



## skymantle

Lviv is very beautiful, the jewel of Ukraine it seems to me. I luv a city that looks after its cultural heritage but also one that is not overly polished, as it can also become sterile, inauthentic and exclusive.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Art Nouveau City said:


> @*Towers_&_Spires*
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Google Street View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> I don't see anything 'shabby'.
> 
> Lviv has one of the best historical skyline in the world. Lviv is a magnificent city.


You chose a single a picture in the dead center of the city. Lviv's historical area is far bigger than I imagined before yesterday and there are parts that look a little run down. 

I was talking about places like this:

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.847...4!1s8Rz-VlvBRWSoqSMmke__1w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.853...4!1s5aiA66LiQWCzEq7PujIneg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.839...4!1s4_aoj2gF1qceSOqIFUzWdA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.830...4!1sK8qcpaP6g-dSLAkNn6yCYQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.846...4!1s_TMc4pGb0G7HBt3dcjSPaw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656




Romashka01 said:


> Despite the renovations in last two years, some parts still look shamefully bad - one renovated historic building is just a drop in the sea compared to the large number of neglected/unpainted/ historic buildings around.


Yes, it seems to vary between some neighborhoods. I'm thrilled to hear of renovations though. 

Keeping in mind that London, Dublin, Vienna, and so forth have all seen mass demolitions of historic neighborhoods, is there a registry or any regulation that prevents historical buildings from being randomly demolished in Lviv? Are there any legal obstacles that would prevent someone from coming in and bulldozing half the old town? How well are they enforced? 

Sorry to be so inquisitive but I'm as curious as much as I am concerned for the city.


----------



## Romashka01

Towers_&_Spires said:


> You chose a single a picture in the dead center of the city.


the dead? It's Rynok Square - a lively and vibrant place, you can't get bored in here (street performers, lots of people, outdoor cafes,dancing, museums...)




Towers_&_Spires said:


> Keeping in mind that London, Dublin, Vienna, and so forth have all seen mass demolitions of historic neighborhoods, is there a registry or any regulation that prevents historical buildings from being randomly demolished in Lviv? Are there any legal obstacles that would prevent someone from coming in and bulldozing half the old town? How well are they enforced?


Obviously, that would never happen, because Lviv residents will able to stop the bulldozers 

Don't worry, Lviv's historical neighborhoods still remains largely intact. The Law of Ukraine _"On Protection of Cultural Heritage"_ is the main legislative document. Overall supervision is the responsibility of the Department of Cultural Heritage and Cultural Monuments of the Ministry of Culture of Ukraine. At the local level, management is delegated to the Directorate of the Lviv City Council for the Protection of the Historic Environment. Advice relating to construction and restoration projects is provided by the Scientific Advisory Board, which is associated with the department and is composed of professionals in cultural heritage restoration as well as representatives of relevant community organizations (the charitable foundation Preservation of Historical and Architectural Heritage of Lviv and the Union of Architects). Recent construction activities within the property and its buffer zone that may affect the Outstanding Universal Value have been halted. Each year a plan of restoration of monuments is approved, with particular attention to the public welfare of the territories and the reconstruction of engineering networks for the structures.


----------



## Delirium

WW2 destroyed so much I don't think there's much of a cultural movement behind knocking down what little there is left? Unlike in Western Europe in the 1960s. I think the fact they survived 1945 up until now probably puts them in good stead, run-down state aside.

I also imagine it'd probably a lot easier to redevelop within the communist era built suburbs and the more outdated industrial zones than the need for any sort of extreme redevelopment within the older city? Lisbon and Amsterdam are just two cities that spring to mind. 

I do kind of like the shabbiness aesthetic of some of those apartment blocks and areas though, gives the city a certain type of Latin/ Southern European/Spanish colonial feel if you know what I mean. Different than what most people would [stereo-typically] associate with this part of the world anyway. 

I think the biggest danger is for the buildings to get renovated poorly so they end up looking a lot blander/uglier than if they had been left alone like in some other places...


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Romashka01 said:


> the dead? It's Rynok Square - a lively and vibrant place, you can't get bored in here (street performers, lots of people, outdoor cafes,dancing, museums...)


"Dead center" means in the very center of the city. :lol: Sorry for the misunderstanding. 



> Obviously, that would never happen, because Lviv residents will able to stop the bulldozers
> 
> Don't worry, Lviv's historical neighborhoods still remains largely intact. The Law of Ukraine _"On Protection of Cultural Heritage"_ is the main legislative document. Overall supervision is the responsibility of the Department of Cultural Heritage and Cultural Monuments of the Ministry of Culture of Ukraine. At the local level, management is delegated to the Directorate of the Lviv City Council for the Protection of the Historic Environment. Advice relating to construction and restoration projects is provided by the Scientific Advisory Board, which is associated with the department and is composed of professionals in cultural heritage restoration as well as representatives of relevant community organizations (the charitable foundation Preservation of Historical and Architectural Heritage of Lviv and the Union of Architects). Recent construction activities within the property and its buffer zone that may affect the Outstanding Universal Value have been halted. Each year a plan of restoration of monuments is approved, with particular attention to the public welfare of the territories and the reconstruction of engineering networks for the structures.


That's great to hear! Thanks for taking the time to respond. It's a gorgeous city and deserves to be preserved.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Lviv is a fortunate city. Its historical center was not damaged during the WWII. Other cities in the region were less lucky. The historical center of Kyiv (my hometown) was destroyed by half, and the historical center of Warsaw was almost entirely destroyed.

This video is recommended for viewing (for everyone):

*in English*





*in Spanish*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Lviv is not a perfect city but its imperfections only add to it a special charm. If you want to see the perfect city you have to visit Germany, if you want to see a dynamic and living city - welcome to Lviv.

Upd.
Kyiv is my hometown but Lviv is my favorite Ukrainian city.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous details. Love Lviv.


----------



## Romashka01

Glad to read your comments! Thank you very much! 
​



_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## Romashka01

_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## Romashka01

_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## Romashka01

_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## Romashka01

_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## Romashka01

_*Goodbye Winter* | 28 February _


----------



## yansa

So much great architecture, dear Roman!
Lovely shots of people (and pigeons )! :applause:
Lviv has so much charme...
Great light in the first pic, and I love the half-round window in the second pic! 


Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## skymantle

Lovely, I especially like the building details and the good-looking people.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Lovely photos mate, as always! It is already third time when I spot some people I know irl on your photos


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Romashka01 said:


>


Oh, that crazy lady with wings 

She’s one of the most famous Lviv freaks, along with Lebanese guy who owns few cafes and can out of sudden approach and speak in french to random people or guy who was dressing as ancient greek and was usually walking around and shouting out loud, advertising his books. Though I havent seen him for a while, hope he is fine.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Some of the new residential buildings in my neighborhood
*

​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great, as always! :applause: My favorite from these sets:



>


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you very much for your comment,George! 

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Lviv Polytechnic University (1)






























































*to be continued*


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, dear Roman!
The 2913/2 is simply fantastic! Spring came briskly to Lviv.
The ceiling of the Polytechnic University is really beautiful.


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful! I like the close-ups and details.


----------



## capricorn2000

impressive and I really appreciate what's in your photos Roman.
BTW, the Polytechnic U - is that used to be a palace or some building of importance?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, roman :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

What a lovely city, and what a lovely lady with warm smile!


----------



## Why-Why

A delightful springtime set, Roman! My favourite is the smiling lady in green on the balcony.


----------



## DWest

interesting photo update...like those details and old stuffs.


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, Madonnagirl, Robert, Christos, AbidM, Nickolas,DWest*

Always glad to read your comments. Thank you very much!

_*Art Nouveau City, George, Volpacchiotto, Wojtekbp, Silvia*_ - many thanks for the visits/liking

​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures as always, dear Roman!
Lviv is beautiful, green and lively. It also has beautiful buildings, art everywhere, squares and parks.
Your photos show all that beauty and the atmosphere of the city as well.
Thank you!
PS I loved the leopard!


----------



## skymantle

Spring has sprung in beautiful Lviv.

I luv the opera house, one of the finest looking in Europe IMHO. The people and nature shots are great as usual, as are the Easter snaps. Nice name 'Leopolis' and funny 'Eat My Nuts' sign. :lol:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, I only gave a "like" to the last part, but I've seen _everything!_ 
Great nature impressions, lovely Easter Market, nice people, fabulous buildings...
I highly appreciate your eye for the detail, and many of your pics make me smile. 
Just two of many, many favourites!



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## AbidM

What a lovely bunch of photos!


----------



## MarcinK

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/46764918885_65394b2476_b.jpg

Interesting perspective


----------



## Why-Why

I'll single out two favourites. This one is a sad photo, as his instrument is a burden rather than a joy and he's not looking at the beauties of spring:










And this one is beautifully composed and funny:


----------



## kubowski

Stunning set of pictures Roman! I love that you show us a living city, with lots of snaps of people, not just pure architecture and urbanism, great btw as well


----------



## Romashka01

:happy:




_Roberto, Skymantle, Silvia, AbidM, MarcinK, Nickolas, Kubowski _

Many thanks! Always glad to read your nice comments! 


_Bidelson, George, Metrogogo, Art Nouveau City, Equario, Hart van Zeeland..._

Thank you all for your visits and likes! 
​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Lviv could be a national capital! It is a wonderful city!
There are always many activities and people participate with enthusiasm.
Colorful, cheerful, interesting, romantic, with beautiful architecture and much more.


----------



## Romashka01

*Wojtekbp, Silvia, Nickolas, MilbertDavid, Skymantle, Christos, Roberto* - Thank you very much for your comments! And thank you all for the visits and liking 

​


The neighborhoods (1)

​


----------



## Romashka01

The neighborhoods (2)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

The neighborhoods (5)


----------



## Romashka01

* Street Candid Shots*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! I love the varied characters of the city you captured through these photos.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful architectural details, especially round the green dome!


----------



## Gratteciel

Just wonderful... the city and the pictures. Thank you dear Roman!


----------



## openlyJane

Always delightful, and such beautiful blue skies.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you all for your visits and likes! Dears Robert, Nickolas, Roberto, Jane - Always glad to read your nice comments!


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood.* _Frankivskyi District_ (1)


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood.* _Frankivskyi District_ (2)


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood.* _Frankivskyi District_ (3)


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood.* _Frankivskyi District_ (4)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing! So many favorites! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## yansa

A wonderful eye for the detail, dear Roman! :applause:
I always love your pics!


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates, if it possible, Roman...


----------



## Why-Why

Fine set as always, Roman. My favourites are that very anxious blue-eyed bunny and the next one of the drag artist and friend.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, vibrant and it rains there too like here in Van.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful, colorful pictures and a very beautiful city. Thank you, dear Roman!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful, vibrant and it rains there too like here in Van.


Lviv is probably the rainiest city in Ukraine like Vancouver in Canada.


----------



## DWest

lively city center, nice art for sale.


----------



## Romashka01

_George, Christos, Silvia, Nickolas, Robert, Roberto, Art Nouveau City, DWest, Bidelson, Igor, Maciek, AbidM, Metrogogo,MarcinK 
_

*Thank you all for your visits,comments and likes! 
*​




Art Nouveau City said:


> Lviv is probably the rainiest city in Ukraine like Vancouver in Canada.


I think you're right

Average rainy days (year): 

Vancouver - 165
Lviv - 158
Kyiv - 138


----------



## Romashka01

*The Rainy City*


This May will be remembered for being exceptionally rainy and cold


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

<- see *'The Rainy City'* on previous page  
​


----------



## Romashka01

*Novyi Svit neighborhood.* _Frankivskyi District_ (part 5)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Fabulous rainy day pics, dear Roman, and so many favourites: the green eyed cat,
the dog coming out of the fountain, the young photographer in red dress
in the lawn, the grandpa with child at the water... -
and this one, of course!  :applause:



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## paul62

There`s never a shortage of interesting people. 
If you`re looking in Roman, could you tell me if Lviv city centre is always as busy & vibrant, or do you take your photos at weekends when everyone is out and about?


----------



## Romashka01

yansa said:


> Fabulous rainy day pics, dear Roman, and so many favourites: the green eyed cat,
> the dog coming out of the fountain, the young photographer in red dress
> in the lawn, the grandpa with child at the water... -
> and this one, of course!



Dear Silvia, always glad to see your comments. Thank you very much! 





paul62 said:


> There`s never a shortage of interesting people.
> If you`re looking in Roman, could you tell me if Lviv city centre is always as busy & vibrant, or do you take your photos at weekends when everyone is out and about?


Many thanks Paul!

Always, but at weekends more :yes:




_
*Thank you all for your visits and likes!* _ ​


----------



## Romashka01

*Some mobile phone photos*


----------



## Romashka01

*Some mobile phone photos*


_Street Advertising_


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, dear Roman!
Undoubtedly, a wonderful city with very interesting places, amazing details and beautiful things.


----------



## yansa

Now I saw both your new series, dear Roman - excellent as always! :applause:
Only some of my favourites:
You have such lovely oldtimer trams there!
The little dog has detected the photographer. 
Those new Medieval people could be part of an old painting - beautiful colours!
Lovely mother&child-scene! 




Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## skymantle

Luv the moustache comparison...great pics all round.


----------



## madonnagirl

interesting photos, and wow, lots of nice characters of the street scenes.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Romashka01 said:


>


What was that? Some weird festival?


----------



## Why-Why

This one's a great shot, Roman:


----------



## openlyJane

So much fun in Lviv. Lovely images.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

_

I'm glad that you visited my thread again 


*Roberto, Silvia, Skymantle, Madonnagirl, Volpacchiotto, Nickolas, Jane, Christos,
*
*George, Metrogogo, Art Nouveau City, Maciek, Yellow Fever, Ophizer...*




Thank you all for your visits and comments! 

_

​



Volpacchiotto said:


> What was that? Some weird festival?



Yes, _Anicon Lviv Cosplay Festival _
I just happened to be there with a camera 














































*More pics:* https://www.facebook.com/aniconlviv/


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Let me free...


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, dear Roman! :applause:
Some of my many favourites:


Romashka01 said:


>


This is such an interesting building - maybe you have some information about it?
It looks like a building which was used for defence.



Romashka01 said:


>



Green... 



Romashka01 said:


>



:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Why-Why

Ha! _The Culture Map_ ... must get one of those! (Great photo.)


----------



## openlyJane

Such a youthful city.


----------



## Romashka01

_*Christos, Roberto, Silvia, Nickolas, Jane*
_​ 
Thank you so much for your nice comments  




yansa said:


> This is such an interesting building - maybe you have some information about it?
> It looks like a building which was used for defence.


You're right,Silvia! 
It is the only (one of the seventeen) defensive tower which have survived to modern time - _Gunpowder Tower_. The building was erected in 1554-1556 and used to be one of the strongest fortifications of the old town with its walls of 2.5-3 meters thick.



Why-Why said:


> Ha! _The Culture Map_ ... must get one of those! (Great photo.)



I found this book


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Leopolis Jazz Fest 2019


----------



## Romashka01

Leopolis Jazz Fest 2019


----------



## Marcino

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48123278951_2d37dc5717_b.jpg
^^
What is this?


----------



## yansa

Festival time! Lovely pics, as always, dear Roman, especially the portraits. :applause:
Thank you for the information about the tower!


----------



## Puritan

Marcino said:


> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48123278951_2d37dc5717_b.jpg
> ^^
> What is this?


Probably Corpus Christi procession ( Brotherhood of the Rooster/Shooting Society from Gorlice is visible at the front of the procession).
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bractwa_kurkowe_w_Polsce


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Yes, Annual Roman Catholic Procession
_Katolicy Lwowa i okolic przybyli do lwowskiej bazyliki metropolitalnej, aby zaraz po mszy świętej wyruszyć w uroczystej procesji do czterech ołtarzy..." _
source


Thank you for the comments,guys!


----------



## Romashka01

_Lychakiv Neighborhood_ (part 1)


























































































to be continued


----------



## openlyJane

Lviv really enjoys life, it seems.


----------



## skymantle

Looking hot, festive and beautiful as ever. Lovely!


----------



## yansa

What a lovely update! kay: :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Some of the new developments *(1)


----------



## Romashka01

*Some of the new developments *(2)































^^





























^^ *FUTURA HUB*_ - a modern point that unites the creative youth of the city and the business cluster of Lviv.
_


----------



## Romashka01

*Some of the new developments *(3)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

Lviv really looks to be thriving; and its people happy.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing sets! I have to single out these photos as my favorites:



>





>





>





>





>


:applause:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely Romashka. Such a joyous and vibrant city. Your candid shots really reveal its character. Well done! kay:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roman, my special favourites this time are 3198/4 - the man with the pipe
who seems to look up to the pigeons in the pic above , 3207/2 - the little
child discovering the world, so cute!, the cat, and the little girl in pink who
has so much joy with the soap bubbles. :applause:
Thank you!


----------



## Gratteciel

Besides that Lviv is a beautiful place, what a huge talent you have for photography! You always capture happy and wonderful moments (like the dog that walks in the stream next to his mistress).
The city looks very prosperous with so many real estate developments.
The street in the first photo 3207 is very pretty.
The pictures of the happy girl playing with the soap bubbles are my absolute favorites. What a beautiful expression!
Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## Marcino

What is the average price (euro) per square meter in a new buildings?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

George, Silvia, and Roberto have mentioned several of my favourites above.

But I'll pick out this one as a terrific crowd picture with so much going on aside from the wedding at the centre ...










... such as those legs sticking out near the happy couple!


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane, George, Skymantle, Silvia, Roberto, Marcino, Christos, Nickolas*

Thank you very much! Always glad to see your comments, guys! 

​





Marcino said:


> What is the average price (euro) per square meter in a new buildings?



by city districts / June 2019 (euro) :


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

The first thing that comes to my mind is ... Wonderful!
Thank you Roman!


----------



## skymantle

Haha, I luv those last pics with the couple, gorgeous lady and her resolute persuasion. I'm dying to find out what happened next.


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, Skymantle* - Many thanks for your nice comments! always appreciated :yes:




skymantle said:


> Haha, I luv those last pics with the couple, gorgeous lady and her resolute persuasion. I'm dying to find out what happened next.



She was in a romantic mood and decided to dance with him, but he was shy... Nevertheless, they danced  This gorgeous lady looks in his eyes and lips, smile softly and say.....


----------



## Romashka01

*Some nice and interesting names of streets in Lviv 
* (part 1) 






1. Медової Печери | *Honeyed Cave Str.*


Street in the eastern outskirts of Lviv called that because of the cave, which is known since the 19th century. Its name is likely come from honey-yellow colour of calcite which formerly had decorated its walls and root as leakage forms.

​




































2. Золота |* Golden Street *

This street in former village Klepariv, was called _Золота_ (Golden) because of expensive funeral processions passed through it to the cemetery.
















3. Крива Липа |* Crooked Linden *


A long time ago, on the site of the street was located the swamp, it was completely overgrown with bushes and was part of the Mayer Botanical Garden. This small street takes its name from a 150-year-old linden tree - a slice of bygone natural history of Lviv.














































4. Під Дубом |* Under the Oak Str. *












*to be continued*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Marcino

Romashka01 said:


> by city districts / June 2019 (euro) :
> 
> https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/up_vital/73484552/212730/212730_original.png


So... In my opinion, it is quite expensive... 
Thank You for information about :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Haha, the grandmas and then the bunnies....cute.


----------



## maxx989

What a nice city Lviv!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely shots, Roman. I especially like the ones of the window in the greenery, the sleeping cat, and the bunny girls. And "Honeyed Cave Street" must be one of the oddest street names anywhere.


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Roman, I was out of SSC due to my work, but could find time again to come back and see what my friends are showing from the splendour of their cities, countrysides and places. In your thread, I started on Page 148 - 1st May - and could enjoy a parade of marcellous images till here. So many things to make me say thank you for sharing your sensibility with us!

Lviv stays among my favorite cities in the World (would love to live in a small farm near the urban limits, as you know), with splendid open spaces for public use, beautiful people and photogenic dogs, cats and horses  I do love this freedom of life everywhere, with gaiety and joy. 

Cannot forget the architecture, both in traditional neighborhoods and new developments. Hope to stay more around to see your lovely updates, thanks again 

PS: time yet for me to take part of the ice cream festival?


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful update, dear Roman!
Many...many favourites pictures.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Marcino said:


> So... In my opinion, it is quite expensive...
> Thank You for information about :cheers:


If you buy a property and plan to give it for rent, it is quite profitable.

In average monthly rent is ~1/3 of what you pay for 1m2. Lets say you will spent 700$/m2 for apartment itself + 200$/m2 for furnishing and interior... and you can give it for rent for 300$/month. 3600$/year from a $45000 investment. Much more profitable that putting that money on a bank deposit.


----------



## yansa

A feast for the eye, dear Roman! :applause:
So many favourites...

The dancing couple, the green church roofs, the nice market scenes and street life,
the white dog with blue background, the sleeping kitten (!), and I always
love your portraits of little children. 
Very interesting to read about the special street names! Thank you, dear Roman!


----------



## Romashka01

_*Christos, Marcino, Skymantle, Maxx989, Nickolas, Eduardo, Roberto, Volpacchiotto, Silvia *_

Many thanks for your visits and comments  



Eduarqui said:


> PS: time yet for me to take part of the ice cream festival?


sure, in the next year


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Why-Why

Wonderfully varied set, Roman. The like button doesn't seem to be working today, so I'll copy the two images I love the most:


----------



## Marcino

^^
However... there is true love kay:
https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4174/65/41746594.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Roman, including the backless tattoo lady  :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

*Nick, Marcino, Christos* - thank you for the comments! It's always appreciated. Thank you all for your visits and likes!


----------



## Romashka01

In the early morning...


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ 
thank you, Christos 





*The annual Golden Lion Theater Festival. A carnival procession through the streets of Lviv
* 
​


----------



## Why-Why

Great light in that first early morning set!


----------



## yansa

The pure joy, dear Roman! kay: :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

I never tire of admiring the beauty of your city and your photos, dear Roman!
A city full of culture, no doubt.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

"I am First" 












"Two Generations"












"Autumnal melancholy"












"Gimme more, Bro"












"Be Kind to Animals"












''Lviv's Aristocracy''











​


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another amazing set(s)! But special applause for the post *#3367* :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates indeed, Roman :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So much love & pride in this city...so well depicted through your own love & pride for it. So beautifully well kept are the city streets and buildings.


----------



## skymantle

Lovely autumn colours and much more beauty too. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates and well done, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Love those autumnal urban scenes, but especially the brilliant set of six with the captions.


----------



## openlyJane

A lovely quality of light, and clearly still quite warm for the time of year. Here in England it must be the coldest day of the autumn season so far........


----------



## yansa

Let me pick out 3390/6, fabulous composition and light, 3391 (lovely set),
the colours in 3393/2, the beautiful alley in 3394/3 and the pigeon meeting ,
and of course the wonderful black house:

A great update, dear Roman, thank you! :applause:


----------



## Jan

Lots of nice pics here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Roman and well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Not sure why, Roman, but I can't get your last set (from 24 November) to load. Is this just me, I wonder?


----------



## Romashka01

*Koloman, Silvia, Jan, Christos, Nickolas*

Many thanks for your comments! 


Unfortunately, my image hosting site is failing due to technical problems. 
I planned to post a new photos this week (I've already uploaded the photos onto this host), but it is not possible now.


----------



## Why-Why

Very sorry to hear that, Roman. I do hope you get your hosting problem sorted out soon.


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to be back today to see your pictures (yesterday they weren't visible, but now everything is OK), and I do enjoy when there are explanations for a public monument like that one for the Heavenly Hundred Heroes, because sometimes we need to hear about the meanings of buildings and the messages they are bringing for us. I loved too that image with youngsters seeing a scale model of what seems to be Lviv many centuries ago 

I do enjoy your pictures of "lesser know" parts of Lviv, because they show where people has a common life (the real life for any community).

In other words: your updates are always great and surprising, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for your kind comments!



Eduarqui said:


> I loved too that image with youngsters seeing a scale model of what seems to be Lviv *many centuries ago*


the city center look nowadays


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Flowers in the end of November*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Why-Why

Glad to have you back, Roman. My favorite is the first one of the smiling man with phone + cup + cat.


----------



## yansa

Thanks God we can see your pics again, Roman! :banana:
Great colours in that graffiti corner (3410/9), lovely November flowers,
cute dog in striped pullover (3412/5), 3413 and 3416 as a whole, and
many lovely portraits in 3415! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear Roman!
I loved every single photo.


----------



## Eduarqui

Always enjoying the registers of traditional architecture, but need to include to contemporary side of your city, like that "Mollis Coffee" board with the lovely little bird, or the shopping center at night... enjoyed too the young man with the cat, and the gentleman with the dog on his shoulder


----------



## Romashka01

Nickolas, Silvia, Roberto, Eduardo, Leongname, George, Maciek., Kozhedub, Bidelson, CSKen1

Thank you very much for your nice comments, 'likes' and visit!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Yes, it's December


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing sets, as always, Romashka! The train station looks very nice, but my favorite photo would be this one (it's kind of the urban style / vibe I like):



>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman  :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful and atmospheric seasonal set, Roman! Merry Christmas and very best for 2020 from Dundas.


----------



## Romashka01

*George, Christos, Nickolas*

Many thanks for your comments! Much appreciated! 






*Merry Christmas To You All! Greetings from Lviv! *​ 











​


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Roman!*


Christmas 2019 - Christmas at Home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

З Різдвом Христовим, Ромашка! 

May the new year be better, happier and more successful for all of us!


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

*Roberto, George, Christos* - thank you very much for the kind words!

but..we celebrate Christmas on 7 January 

The festive season/ Christmas market/ opened on 13 December and runs until 20 January.


it's just beginning in Ukraine... so, I will try to show you 'Christmas photos' in the next weeks/next year


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ha-ha, I didn't know that. BTW my country also celebrates Christmas on 7th January, according the Julian calendar. OK then, my best wishes are to the ones that celebrate Christmas according the Gregorian calendar in Ukraine.


----------



## Marcino

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4205/48/42054868.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, as usual, dear Roman!
It is always a pleasure to visit your thread!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Leongname

A Happy New Year, Roman!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Romashka01 said:


> *Roberto, George, Christos* - thank you very much for the kind words!
> 
> but..we celebrate Christmas on 7 January
> 
> The festive season/ Christmas market/ opened on 13 December and runs until 20 January.
> 
> 
> it's just beginning in Ukraine... so, I will try to show you 'Christmas photos' in the next weeks/next year


Lviv is really a fabulous and lucky place to be, with Christmas beginning in December and going till January 7th (next tuesday,I will remember that  ) And this feeling looks bigger with those yellow flowers (guess they are daisies) spreading in the sun of december. 

I do appreciate many of your registers, as that green plant with red heels (very creative) and the railway station, looks so romantic and perfect as stage for a movie.

Thank you for that kind message in portuguese you placed in my thread, I will try to show my gratitude now: *щасливого нового року* :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful images from Lviv. Happy NewYear to you in your lovely city.


----------



## yansa

A Happy New Year, dear Roman! 

Such a joy to discover your updates:

The red shoes,
the green building,
3428 - the lovely nature set,
3430/4 - the green tower,
3431 - great set with trains and train station -

and many more favourites!


----------



## Romashka01

*Marcino, Roberto, Leon, Christos, Eduardo, Jane, Silvia*

*Thank you very much for your good wishes ! Always glad to see your comments*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Lviv Museum of Ethnography and Arts Crafts (1)



​


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv Museum of Ethnography and Arts Crafts (2)


----------



## Why-Why

Great falling snow pix, Roman, just in time (one hopes) for Ukrainian Christmas. And I love the majolica vase and the grand staircase from the Museum. Merry 7th January!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pieces of art in the Museum, dear Roman, and a beautiful building too!
My favourite is the plate with the mix of fauna and flora.
Very realistic looking snake!

Lovely Christmas impressions from Ukraine, and I too like the snow pictures
in set 3449. kay:

A Merry Christmas, dear Roman!


----------



## Marcino

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4220/30/42203036.jpg
Title - Awaiting a woman (shopping ofc ) 
:lol:

Looks like the city has a deliberate aesthetic strategy of references to the 19th century. 
Is it an accurate observation?


----------



## ophizer

Marcino said:


> https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4220/30/42203036.jpg
> Title - Awaiting a woman (shopping ofc )
> :lol:
> 
> Looks like the city has a deliberate aesthetic strategy of references to the 19th century.
> Is it an accurate observation?




:lol::cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick

Beautiful city!!!

street Night life looks very interesting!


----------



## Marcino

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4220/30/42203057.jpg
and the guy is still waiting... :lol:



I am waiting for the next super photos of the unique City


----------



## Romashka01

A few old pics (edited)


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Sofiivka, *Summer 2019


----------



## Romashka01

*Sofiivka, *Summer 2019


----------



## Romashka01

*Sofiivka, *Summer 2019


----------



## wojtekbp

Romashka01 said:


> A few old pics (edited)
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


It's Wyspiański? As far as I know, they didn't like his works in Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

^^ No, it's "Lost Hope" by Oleksa Novakivskyi («Втрачені надії/ Визволення». Новаківський Олекса. 1903-1908 рр.)


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Tuvas

Volpacchiotto said:


> Lovely pictures!


Lwow is indeed the most beautiful city in Poland.:cheers::lol:


----------



## Romashka01

^^ If you want to be good at geography, start by studying the flags and country locations on a world map  Lviv - in Ukraine.
In my opinion, Krakow - the most beautiful city in Poland


----------



## Romashka01

_Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life_

1


----------



## Romashka01

*part 2*


----------



## Romashka01

*part 3*


----------



## yansa

You are an artist, dear Roman! :applause:
So many excellent shots not only in #3521 and #3523...
I absolutely love your pics from the *Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life*!
Life in that time was hard, no doubt, but it also had many advantages compared
to our modern life...


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely images. Particularly love the intimacy of the old woman on the decorative balcony, perhaps reading a letter.......


----------



## Why-Why

So many fabulous shots, Roman! Every one in the "old" reedited sets of #3521-#3523 is a winner. If I were forced to pick a favourite, it would be the pigeon drinking from the lion fountain. Brilliant shot!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, dear Roman!
Great photos of Lviv during the snowfall. The Christmas atmosphere is unique, like a Christmas tale.
The Museum of Ethnography and Arts Crafts and the Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life are both fascinating!
As always, all that endless activity in its streets and its beautiful architecture are remarkable.
Those dip in the icy water brrrrr how cold!
Beautiful city and great photographer!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ *Silvia, Jane,Nick, Roberto* - thank you very much for your kind comments


----------



## Romashka01

next page --->


----------



## Romashka01

_*Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life​*_

*part 4*


----------



## Romashka01

*part 5*


----------



## Romashka01

*Back to the winter 2020 photos...*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life


^^

Beautiful place and wooden churches and houses kay:

Great set(s), as always!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful wooden shapes and textures, Roman. And I loved that cute woolly piglet.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lviv so full of life, art and great architecture. Wonderful!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful sets as always, dear Roman! :applause:
My special love belongs to the "Museum of Folk Architecture and Rural Life":
The cute house in 3541/6, the wooden church and the wood carving of
sheperd and sheep in 3542.


----------



## Romashka01

_*George, Christos, Nickolas, Roberto, Silvia*_

Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## Romashka01

*A few pics from my district*


----------



## Romashka01

Spring


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## yansa

Especially love your Spring-set (#3554), dear Roman, and your last pic,
the "Symphony of Towers"! :applause:
Many nice street impressions and little details - thank you for showing!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, dear Roman!
You live in a very nice district.
I loved your spring photos too!


----------



## VelesHomais

That last one could be a wallpaper in some fancy waiting room


----------



## Romashka01

*Many thanks guys for your nice comments, much appreciated!*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Why-Why

Lovely spring blossoms in crystal-clear air.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Always good street shots.


----------



## Romashka01

*Many thanks for your nice comments, visit and likes! *


----------



## Romashka01

*Only me and driver* 

When I was riding the trolleybus to work...










When I was riding back to my home:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Photos from 2019*



https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/33/42743315.jpg



*







*




https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/33/42743304.jpg



*







*


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/33/42743307.jpg


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/33/42743306.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

*next page* ->


----------



## Romashka01

_*Photos from previous week *_


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4275/20/42752016.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4272/92/42729230.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4272/92/42729231.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4272/92/42729238.jpg

















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4272/92/42729237.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/33/42743398.jpg

















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4272/92/42729236.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731000.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731001.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/09/42730995.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731003.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731005.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731007.jpg


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743279.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743280.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743283.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/09/42730989.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743290.jpg


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731018.jpg
















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731015.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4273/10/42731016.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743286.jpg















https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4274/32/42743288.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow... what a wonderful city, dear Roman!
Thank you for continuing to show us your beautiful photos in these difficult times.


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely set as always, Roman. I particularly liked that triad of shots of the masked couple on the bench, making the best of a bad business.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Romashka01

_*Roberto, Nickolas, Christos*_

Thank you for your nice comments


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779301.jpg














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779306.jpg














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779331.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779334.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779329.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779304.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779311.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779315.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779312.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779363.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779368.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779361.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779359.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779360.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779345.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779350.jpg














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779351.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779352.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779348.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779347.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/33/42783364.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779372.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779371.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781304.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781307.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781316.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781315.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781317.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781300.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779374.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781309.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779375.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779376.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4278/13/42781301.jpg


----------



## Why-Why

I especially love the one of the redhead and the little dog, and the first one of the masked robber getting away with what he thinks is the Mona Lisa!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful as always, Roman!
I love visiting your thread!


----------



## Romashka01

Why-Why said:


> I especially love the one of the redhead and the little dog, and the first one of the masked robber getting away with what he thinks is the Mona Lisa!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful as always, Roman!
> I love visiting your thread!



*Many thanks, guys! *


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813429.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/64/42816405.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813432.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813431.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813428.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802421.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802405.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802404.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802417.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802419.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4280/24/42802427.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/68/42816867.jpg


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779339.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779340.jpg














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779338.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779343.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4277/93/42779342.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813875.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813872.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813870.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813877.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813878.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813898.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813890.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813891.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813892.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813886.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813899.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

You took some great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you,Christos! 


*Today in Lviv*  

*snow and rain!*












*
probably the coldest day in May *


----------



## Romashka01

*More photos from previous week:*












https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813923.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813925.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813926.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813931.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813933.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813930.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813935.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813942.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813958.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813959.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813943.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813948.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813949.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813917.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813916.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813918.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813920.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813922.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813939.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813938.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813950.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813951.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813954.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813955.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813965.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813961.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813962.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/39/42813963.jpg


----------



## Leongname

nice update Roman 👏 
p.s. a good imagination  :lol:


----------



## yansa

I love your wonderful pics, like I always did, dear Roman! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman; well done


----------



## Marcino

Romashka01 said:


> https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813429.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/64/42816405.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/34/42813432.jpg


Looks great 
and...


https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/68/42816871.jpg


Hanseatic 



https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4281/38/42813890.jpg


What and where it is?



https://abload.de/img/pogodalviv6052020tzjrj.png


Are rainy days very often in Lviv?

You are photomaster Romashka


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898966.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/82/42888215.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898971.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898976.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898977.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898980.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898979.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888180.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888181.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888174.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888175.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888176.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888179.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4288/81/42888189.jpg


----------



## yansa

Such a good eye... :applause:
I love your pics of people, pigeons, cats, lilac..., dear Roman - thank you very much!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you so much, Silvia!  











https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903727.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903728.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903732.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903736.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903738.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903740.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903743.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902236.jpg











https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/39/42903923.jpg








https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/39/42903924.jpg










https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902229.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902247.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902256.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4289/89/42898982.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902212.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902207.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/39/42903932.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902214.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902250.jpg


----------



## Why-Why

Love those beautiful facades with bas reliefs, the old guy on the bike, and the fact that all the women in Lviv look like supermodels.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman


----------



## yansa

Superb as always, Roman! :applause: I think the people in Lviv love to show and to present themselves, while in Vienna the people are more warily against photographers.


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of beautiful and contented people. 

Lviv reminds me of Vienna in certain ways, in spite of what Silvia says about the more reluctant population. Classically beautiful.


----------



## Gratteciel

As usual in your thread.. beautiful photos and wonderful and varied everyday scenes.
How nice it is to spend time watching your thread, dear Roman!


----------



## Romashka01

Nickolas, Christos, Silvia, Jane, Roberto

*Thank you very much for the kind words!*













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902248.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/40/42934061.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902235.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902240.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902245.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/22/42902234.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903722.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903721.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903710.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903712.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4290/37/42903714.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

*Photos from my neighborhood (1)*











https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931758.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931760.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931761.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931770.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931771.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932278.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932275.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

*Photos from my neighborhood (2)*














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932270.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931784.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931785.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932280.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932266.jpg














https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932268.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/22/42932269.jpg


----------



## Romashka01

*Photos from my neighborhood (3)*











https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931778.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931782.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931787.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931793.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931792.jpg













https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4293/17/42931797.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Gratteciel

A great update, dear Roman!
The modern parts of the city also look very attractive.


----------



## Why-Why

Fine set, Roman. I particularly like those cloud effects in #3,696.


----------



## Why-Why

I too agree with Roberto and George ... your communist-era suburbs don't look too bad at all, perhaps because there's a lot of greenery and generous public space. There are many worse examples of public housing on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## christos-greece

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ Thank you for the comments, guys!


We would like to see more...


----------



## Romashka01

*Many thanks,guys! I'm very glad to read your nice comments *


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Farrapo

This forum has a good side: the chance we have to see so many places around the world and loose our prejudices.

Lviv has been one the biggest surprises since I became a member of SSC. This beautiful city with a lot of potential is still unknown for many. With some renovations, I'm sure it can become someday a more relevant tourist destination in Europe. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Romashka01

*Christos, Carlos* - Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous update, dear Roman!
Thank you for so many beautiful pictures.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really i love this city... looks great!!! 
Thanks for the pictures Roman


----------



## Why-Why

Great sets, Roman. Very interesting to see how Lviv streetlife adapts, or fails to adapt, to Covid.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Romashka01

*Thank you very much! *


----------



## Romashka01

next page ➡


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

.


*People in Vyshyvanka, Ukrainian embroidered shirts* (24 August, Ukraine's Independence Day)








































































*That's me and my first Vyshyvanka (5 y.o.)*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Lvivskyi Vokzal *(Lviv Main Railway Station)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You were such a cute boy, Romashka  Lovely tradition by wearing those embroidered shirts, I like the patterns, some of them are very similar to the ones from my country.

The train station is just beautiful, that old building is well preserved.

Great set!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really I love this city... one of my favorite in Europe 🥂🥂

Hope someday visit there !!


----------



## Why-Why

Great sets! Love those Vyshyvankas. I'll have one of those ramos gin fizzes.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more if it possible


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as usual, dear Roman.
I loved your photo as a child; Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Leongname

so lovely scenes 👏


----------



## openlyJane

Many lovely images, including the one of that lovely little five year old boy......

Can you explain, exactly, what a 'vyshvyanka' is, please?


----------



## christos-greece

Leongname said:


> so lovely scenes 👏


Indeed


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you very much for your nice comments! 






openlyJane said:


> Many lovely images, including the one of that lovely little five year old boy......
> 
> Can you explain, exactly, what a 'vyshvyanka' is, please?


Many thanks,dear Jane!

Vyshyvanka is a casual name for the _embroidered_ shirt,part of national culture, Ukrainian tradition


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*^^^^*
*Citadel Inn, a luxury 5 star hotel (former Great Maximillian Tower 2)* 

It's the part of the Lviv Citadel complex, built in 1850-1856 by the Austrians to keep control of Lviv in the event of a mass uprising. 
The complex consisted of the central building strengthened with two square towers and four round towers at the perimeter, all at the top of the hill right in the center of Lviv.

The Second World War became the most horrible period in the history of the Citadel. Beginning in early July 1941, the Nazi troops dislocated a concentration camp - Stalag 328.








_source:_ Центр



*The biggest Round Tower (the northern one)*
This sad place used to be Stalag-328, Nazi concentration camp


----------



## paul62

👏Nice updates, Roman.


----------



## Gratteciel

What happened, dear Roman?
I can't see any photos and I noticed that most of the posts were edited.


----------



## Romashka01

Gratteciel said:


> What happened, dear Roman?
> I can't see any photos and I noticed that most of the posts were edited.



sorry.. i re-upload on another hosting


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Gratteciel

Now I can see all the beautiful photos you posted, dear Roman.
I love your city so full of life and color.
You have a great talent for candid photos!


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for the comments! 😏

***

*25-26 February*

Lviv has had its warmest February day (13C) it is also the warmest day in winter


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Wow!
Wonderful update, dear Friend.
Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## paul62

Some very cold looking weather, and people still getting on with life.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## PILOTT37

No more photos?


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you very much for the comments 🙂 



PILOTT37 said:


> No more photos?



Sorry, but Lviv in March tends to be cold and cloudy...It feels a lot like winter. ❄❄❄ (snowing today and yesterday) I don't like this weather.

I'm waiting for April 🌿🌞🌼


----------



## Romashka01

*Pics from 2020 or before*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Hart, George *and* PILOTT37* - thanks for viewing and likes!


----------



## Romashka01

Finally a sunny day 🙂

21 March.

Photos from my neighborhood:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*City Center*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## openlyJane

How far out of the city centre do you live, Roman?


----------



## Gratteciel

You live in a colorful, peaceful and modern neighborhood, dear Roman.
Great photos, as always!


----------



## SERVUSBR

Again, nice photos Roman. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PILOTT37

Super photos...Well done Roman


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you everyone for your comments!





openlyJane said:


> How far out of the city centre do you live, Roman?


Approximately 15 minutes north of the city centre, not far from Auchan supermarket












Gratteciel said:


> You live in a colorful, peaceful and modern neighborhood, dear Roman.
> Great photos, as always!


Not only modern. Soviet-era highrises and modern buildings are mixed in my neighborhood:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like those moderns buildings on you last set, Roman. And from the perspective of the photo above, I think it's an interesting mix.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice new photo update


----------



## Nightsky

Such a beautiful, rarely seen Ukrainan city!


----------



## Romashka01

*LVIV DURING LOCKDOWN (1)*


----------



## Romashka01

*LVIV DURING LOCKDOWN (2)*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## PILOTT37

Thanks for all photos...
They are lovely


----------



## openlyJane

I love the greeness of that doorhandle. Nice observation.


----------



## Romashka01

*Thank you very much for the comments! *




openlyJane said:


> I love the greeness of that doorhandle. Nice observation.


Thanks! me too  

***

A short video:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Easter, 2-4 May, 2021


----------



## openlyJane

Those Easter wreaths and decorations have a real Ukrainian flavour about them. They remind me of the Ukrainian national costume.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Excellent update dear Roman.
As always ... beautiful, vibrant and colorful city.


----------



## Romashka01

*Jane,*
*Christos,*
*Roberto*

*Thank you very much for the comments * 🙂


----------



## Romashka01

next page ->


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## PILOTT37

2018'deydim ... Evet, Lyiv'i gerçekten özledim
Teşekkürler Romashka


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Teşekkürler!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## PILOTT37

Very beautiful pics.Congrats


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for the comment!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos, dear Roman!
Lviv is a beautiful city both in winter and spring. In spring, the colors are simply fascinating.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Roman and well done


----------



## Romashka01

*Christos, Roberto!* Thank you very much!


----------



## Romashka01

*Pilott37, Paul, Sydlicious - *Thank you guys for the comments! Always appreciated.

***
*Details*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Leongname

lovely updates, Roman 👏


----------



## openlyJane

...clearly a lovely climate too. Lviv looking even more joyous in the sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful classical city! Lovely snaps, thanks mate.


----------



## Gratteciel

It is always a great experience to visit your thread, dear Roman.
Everything is so beautiful!
The photos of the faces of the spectators at the match are simply fantastic!


----------



## Essteeliiii

Gorgeous, CENTRAL AMERICA LOVES YOU.


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Thank you for the nice comments 🌝


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Roman!
I loved that dog!


----------



## Essteeliiii

Romashka01 said:


> ^^ Thank you for the nice comments 🌝


*ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS PEOPLE, NO DOUBT!*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_*Summer 2021*_ 

part 4 🙂


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you all for your visits and likes 🙂


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*'Etnovyr 2021'* International Folklore Festival


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

*Stryiskyi Park*


----------



## Romashka01

Stryiskyi Park 🙂


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roman


----------



## paul62

📹👏👏 Nice videos too.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I have to ask, what is сексОтека? 

BTW, great set(s), but this photo is amazing:


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Esteli-Esteli

Never seize to amaze!


----------



## Esteli-Esteli

WOW 669 ....That is new to me.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Roman


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing set, Roman, especially the last few ones with the sunset – truly amazing!


----------



## flatworm

Gorgeous pictures , with stunning sunsets ! A big thank you..

cheers , Steve


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for the nice comments 🙂


----------



## Romashka01

*A short video:*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice video, Roman


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page ->


----------



## Romashka01

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Dear Roman, I hope you are safe and well. This is a sad day for Ukraine, but also for Europe.
> 
> I really hope that everything will end very soon and without casualties.
> 
> Stay strong.
> George


Thank you, George! I appreciate it. 
I was stressed today, but my hope is alive.


----------



## PILOTT37

Romashka01 said:


> Thank you, George! I appreciate it.
> I was stressed today, but my hope is alive.


STOP WAR IN UKRAINE


----------



## christos-greece

PILOTT37 said:


> STOP WAR IN UKRAINE


INDEED!


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Roman,

I am deeply sorry for the unfortunate things that are happening in your beautiful country.
I hope that the situation will be resolved soon and in the best way.
I hope you are well and I reiterate that my heart is with you and yours.

Roberto 😡


----------



## Marcino

Ukrainians. Be like a lions.

Jesteśmy z Wami i chcemy Was wspierać w tych bardzo trudnych chwilach. Trzymajcie się, bo zło musi przegrać.
Polacy Solidarni z Ukrainą.

STOP THIS WAR!!!
PEACE FOR UKRAINE!!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Roman, stay strong!* 
*Russians, stop this war now! Peace now in Ukraine!*


----------



## Romashka01

Air raid sirens sound again in Lviv today. People hide in the shelter.
I've lost my job in one day. 24 February.


Thank you very much for your kind words and support! I do appreciate them


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv not extensively damaged by either bombing or fighting during WW2.
What madness that in 2022 the city has a risk! 21st century!


----------



## Romashka01

Sorry, but today I must ask for donations. I'll be very grateful 

It is very important not only for me (or my family), but for many other Ukrainians, because every donation from abroad - it means additional steps to support Ukraine and its economy.


My IBAN: UA423052990000026207878511516 
beneficiary - KRAVCHUK ROMAN


----------



## General Electric

Done man. For you. Cheers.


----------



## Salazar Rick

I feel very sad to see this terrible situation in Ukraine. It is shocking that this is reality. Roman, I wish you and your family are well.
I know Ukraine from your photos, especially Lviv and this is very difficult.

Immediate stop to this situation in Ukraine


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> Sorry, but I must ask for donations. I'll be very grateful
> 
> My IBAN: UA423052990000026207878511516
> beneficiary - KRAVCHUK ROMAN
> 
> or my sister's IBAN: UA283052990000026203912551726
> beneficiary - KRAVCHUK HALYNA


Done!

Let me know if there are any issues with receipt. Thoughts and prayers from Liverpool.


----------



## Romashka01

General Electric said:


> Done man. For you. Cheers.





openlyJane said:


> Done!
> 
> Let me know if there are any issues with receipt. Thoughts and prayers from Liverpool.



At this moment I still haven't received your receipt, dear Jane. Only from two person - Sebastian A. (Great Britain) yesterday, and General Electric (Switzerland), this morning


*Thank you for your kindness!! I'm happy that there's people in my life who show they care.
Your help is greatly appreciated*


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> At this moment I still haven't received your receipt, dear Jane. Only from two person - Sebastian A. (Great Britain) yesterday, and General Electric (Switzerland), this morning
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your kindness!! I'm happy that there's people in my life who show they care.
> Your help is greatly appreciated*


_Sebastian A _is my husband. He processed the transfer. I'm glad you received it. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Nightsky

Here in Sweden we stand with Ukraine, we are not neutral any longer and have now sent a lot of weapons to Ukraine. It is free for Ukrainian people to cross Öresundsbron to Sweden.
The Russian people needs to go out on the streets and demonstrate and take the risk, because their country is going down in the abyss with all sanctions and cause a lot of suffering to the Ukrainian people, and sooner or later to the whole world! The only way to stop this is to take the lunatic dictator down, no matter what cost!
Lviv is such a beautiful city and hope it will survive but buildings can be repaired, I feel really sad for the people, all the suffering in vein and lifes that already are lost.


----------



## Space Lover

Nightsky said:


> The Russian people needs to go out on the streets and demonstrate and take the risk, because their country is going down in the abyss with all sanctions and cause a lot of suffering to the Ukrainian people, and sooner or later to the whole world! The only way to stop this is to take the lunatic dictator down, no matter what cost!


Unfortunately, residents of Western countries know very little about the history of the countries of the former Soviet bloc and Russia, which is why there are so many erroneous judgments. War is the religion of the Russians. For example, 89% of Russians supported the occupation and annexation of Crimea. Russians understand only the language of force. If you make concessions, the Russians consider you weak and demand more concessions.


----------



## Space Lover

Space Lover said:


> Unfortunately, residents of Western countries know very little about the history of the countries of the former Soviet bloc and Russia, which is why there are so many erroneous judgments. War is the religion of the Russians. For example, 89% of Russians supported the occupation and annexation of Crimea. Russians understand only the language of force. If you make concessions, the Russians consider you weak and demand more concessions.


^^ ^^








Not just Putin: Most Russians support the war in Ukraine


Many international commentators have pinned the blame for the Russian invasion of Ukraine solely on Vladimir Putin but the chilling truth is that an overwhelming majority of ordinary Russians also support the war.




www.atlanticcouncil.org


----------



## Romashka01

During the week Lviv region was relatively peaceful, until this morning. I heard the explosions at approximately 6:00AM. Russian airstrike hits base near Lviv (30km) 


Lviv is full of the internally displaced people - about 200k. They're getting food, clothes, water, shelter, even feeding the pets. Crowded streets in the city center. Many cafes, restaurants are open and full. Some even feed refugees and volunteers for free


My gratitude to countries which host Ukrainian refugees. Especially thank you, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Moldova for being a good neighbour. More than 30 million people still remain in Ukraine and a lot of them lost their jobs.


In Lviv a lot cars from different regions of Ukraine (each third car in my neighborhood not from Lviv)


*A few photos (Friday, 11 March):*

Lviv Main Railway Station:



















When no air raid sirens, people walk with kids and pets..






































In the Latin Cathedral, the giant stained-glass windows have been boarded up with steel plates.


----------



## Romashka01

Men accompany their wives and kids to the train and return


----------



## Nightsky

Thank you so much for your update during these hard times, Roman and stay strong!


----------



## General Electric

Very interesting and touching pictures. You are so strong, Ukrainian people! You inspire me, and i think a lot of people too. Your courage, your dignity commands respect.


----------



## christos-greece

General Electric said:


> Very interesting and touching pictures. You are so strong, Ukrainian people! You inspire me, and i think a lot of people too.
> *Your courage, your dignity commands respect.*


Indeed


----------



## Romashka01

_Thanks guys!!_


*A few photos from Monday, 25 April:*


----------



## Romashka01

*Lviv was attacked few times. The latest one was on 18th April, the russian missiles landed around 2 km from my house, north of the center of Lviv. At least seven people were killed in the airstrike.

However, people keep doing normal life to survive the stress and to support the country.*

*Life Goes On...*


----------



## Romashka01

^^ Wreckage of the downed $50mln russian fighter jet near the street cafe at Rynok Square. 
Armed Forces of Ukraine shot down this fighter jet over Chernihiv

The initiative _“Buy Me a Fighter Jet”_ established to help fund the purchase of fighter jets that Ukraine’s air force needs.
For more detail, please click this Buy Me a Fighter Jet! 🇺🇦


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv


----------



## Nightsky

Great updates, good to see that people in Lviv try to go on with life as normal as possible.


----------



## Kozhedub

Being sometimes bombarded does not sound very safe. The city is safer than many places in central and eastern regions, but its people should still be catious.


----------



## Nightsky

I wouldn't feel safe if military bases near my city would be bombarded...that's for sure.


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks guys!


----------



## Romashka01

On this Tuesday, Lviv infrastructure was damaged by the Russian missile attack. 
Large parts of the city does not had electricity, including my house (from 8:30pm till to 4am)


Under the looming threat of missile attacks, life goes on...


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

_"To Have or to Be?" _Erich Fromm


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Romashka, excellent photos. Peace, prosperity to Ukraine. I hope this senseless, shameful, anti-human aggression against Ukraine will end soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv, Roman and we hope this war to Ukraine to end really soon


----------



## Nightsky

I looked at the pictures again and now saw that the Russian plane that shot down is on display, that is a really cool idea and is really a strong message that noone should mess with Ukraine and that the invaders will never win!


----------



## Romashka01

^^ I totally agree with you!


_Bidelson, Christos, Nightsky_
Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Romashka01

Spring in Lviv


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

Street cafes bring comfort and normalcy feels to Lviv


----------



## Romashka01

Lviv has taken in hundreds of thousands of refugees..
Wondering, what the current population of Lviv is? 

*The crowded streets:*


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Romashka01 said:


> Lviv has taken in hundreds of thousands of refugees..
> Wondering, what the current population of Lviv is?
> 
> *The crowded streets:*


Architecture, people, colors... wonderful photos, Romashka.
Probably even after the onset of peace, many settlers will remain in Lviv. Lviv may well become a city with a million inhabitants or to double the population. More likely, these processes will affect many cities of Western Ukraine.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv, Roman


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Romashka01

_*Roberto, Christos, Bidelson*_

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page -->>


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

I suppose some of you didn't expect to see Lviv looking so normal as if there is no war.
Yes, Lviv is lucky it is a thousand kilometers from Russia.
But there are things such as air raid sirens (sometimes three times per day), people in military uniform, sandbags and protective wooden/metal panels, high unemployment, internally displaced persons queueing for humanitarian aid - this reminds that we are in country at war.


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Romashka01 said:


> I suppose some of you didn't expect to see Lviv looking so normal as if there is no war.
> Yes, Lviv is lucky it is a thousand kilometers from Russia.
> But there are things such as air raid sirens (sometimes three times per day), people in military uniform, sandbags and protective wooden/metal panels, high unemployment, internally displaced persons queueing for humanitarian aid - this reminds that we are in country at war.


Despite this it's nice to see that Lviv (like some other places in the country) are trying to live a daily peaceful life in spite of the aggression that the country has been subjected to... let all this end soon and all of Ukraine return to peaceful life. Great photos, Romashka, Lviv is one of the most beautiful cities on our planet.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv once again, Roman


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Roman,
Your city looks as beautiful and lively as ever. That gives me great joy.
The sculpture of the four hands is one of my many favorites.


----------



## Romashka01

*Bidelson, Christos, Roberto!* Thank you for the comments!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

Such an intriguing city!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv once again, Roman


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Great Lviv! Romashka, beautiful photos ❤


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## PILOTT37

Harika fotoğraflar, çok teşekkürler Roman(Y)


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more...


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks for all your comments! Means a lot!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## openlyJane

That'a great looking apartment block in post 4,375 ( great curves and balconies)


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you,Jane! yeah, I like it


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Bidelson

Great photos, Romashka.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks,guys!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv, Roman


----------



## Nightsky

Thank you for the updates from Lviv!  Stay strong!


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for the comments, guys. Much appreciated


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Lviv, Roman


----------



## Romashka01

Thanks, Christos!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## paul62

Nice updates, as always.☺


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing!


----------



## Romashka01

*George, Paul *
thank you guys!


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Romashka01

next page ->


----------

